# Summer PF London Get Together



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello,

Due to popular demand we want to have another get together! So do you fancy meeting up as a mini PF group in London in early June if you live here or nearby or happen to be visiting London? 

We had a lovely lunch on March 14th and briefly talked about getting together in summer so I'm just following up on the idea.

Please let me know if you are interested 

Many thanks!

When? *SATURDAY JUNE 6TH*
Where? Edinboro Castle pub (Camden Town area)
Address? www.edinborocastlepub.co.uk
57 Mornington Terrace, London NW1 7RU
Time? Lunchtime
Exact time? 12.00pm

*Here are the lists in the alphabetical order:
CONFIRMED*
Alixtaylor
ALR
Azriel391
Britt
Clairscats
egyptianreggae
Erenya
GingerJasper
Huckybuck
JaimeandBree
Jellypi3
Joy84
kerryelizabeth134
KCTT
lizbsn
Lunabuma
Lymorelynn
Oliviarussian
Ragdollsfriend
Sarahecp

*TO BE CONFIRMED:*
Bingolitle (maybe next time)
BumbleB
Buttons1 (maybe next time)
Jiskefet
Maldives
Medran
Susan M (maybe next time)
Wicket

Anybody else? 

*KIND* *REQUESTS:*
1. Please be CONSIDERATE and let me know if you wish to come but haven't replied to this thread yet, otherwise I *can't* guarantee there's going to be a spare chair for you.
2. Please be so kind and let us know if your status - noted in the list above - changes.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I would have loved to come but its my parents Golden Wedding Party on that day so sadly I won't be able to make it.

Thanks again for a lovely time yesterday x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

It's already in the diary


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I will put the date in my diary and Dad and Topsy permitting will be there.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll be there :thumbup:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I'll be there :thumbup:


Sign me up


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Count me in looking forward to it already


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

In my diary :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in too


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

pencilled it in x


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll be there, if a little jet lagged!


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd love to come


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

How exciting  Thanks for all replies so far. I'll open a new participant list on the first page shortly to keep track of who is coming.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I've made a note in my diary!!!!......to get another huge bag of chocolate buttons on that day! :001_huh: xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I will check my diary


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Finances permitting I will be there. Will have to find an affordable mini cruise for one or share a cabin with another Dutch PFer. 
The trip is much more expensive for one because of the single cabin


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I've made a note in my diary!!!!......to get another huge bag of chocolate buttons on that day! :001_huh: xxx


Well we hope to see you at one of these. If not in 2015 then perhaps next year. Chin up maybe one or two PF members will make it to Tenerife this year


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,
As promised I've just added the list of participants on the *first page*. I know I know it's still 2.5 months to go but some of us need to plan in advance to get cheap train tickets or even flights. Fingers crossed we'll have guests from Belgium and The Netherlands 

Many thanks xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just bumping it up in case somebody hasn't seen it yet and would like to give it a little think :biggrin:

We'll start looking for pubs in Central London with nice outdoor space. Can somebody please book good weather for us


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Date added to my calendar! I am in 

I'll make sure I don't get double booked again haha.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes please &#128512;


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Just bumping it up in case somebody hasn't seen it yet and would like to give it a little think :biggrin:
> 
> We'll start looking for pubs in Central London with nice outdoor space. Can somebody please book good weather for us


I've tried to book the good weather but not sure if it's available yet   Mr Sun will let me know closer to the time


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A tentative yes please


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

As soon as the cheap train tickets are out I will be booking mine. Over the last 48hrs I have come to really appreciate what a supportive and compassionate group of people we have on here and I would really like to have a drink with you all xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

KCTT said:


> As soon as the cheap train tickets are out I will be booking mine. Over the last 48hrs I have come to really appreciate what a supportive and compassionate group of people we have on here and I would really like to have a drink with you all xx


Hi KCTT look forward to meeting you  I managed to get a really good deal for March meet on train but no luck so far for June one any advice where to look would be really appreciated xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I would love to come, but coming over to London for a single day on a mini cruise would cost me half my budget for this year's holidays... And money is really tight at the moment.
So I will have to look for a cheaper way to get there, if at all.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Hi KCTT look forward to meeting you  I managed to get a really good deal for March meet on train but no luck so far for June one any advice where to look would be really appreciated xx


I think its too early yet going to keep checking back as good deals are already out for the earlier dates x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> I would love to come, but coming over to London for a single day on a mini cruise would cost me half my budget for this year's holidays... And money is really tight at the moment.
> So I will have to look for a cheaper way to get there, if at all.


Ragdollsfriend told me that sometimes flying is cheaper than taking the train (since I usually travel to London with the Eurostar).


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SusanM where are you?????


----------



## Edith (Aug 13, 2014)

Could you add me too!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Edith said:


> Could you add me too!


Hi, we have this unwritten rule of 50 posts minimum  So please stick around and engage with us online and get to know us and let us get to know you first. Nothing personal


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> I managed to get a really good deal for March meet on train but no luck so far for June one any advice where to look would be really appreciated xx


Hey have you looked on this website?
thetrainline.com - Cheap train tickets, get UK train times & fares


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't make this one as it's my daughters 18th birthday that day so I'd better be good and stay here


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey have you looked on this website?
> thetrainline.com - Cheap train tickets, get UK train times & fares


Thanks RF , this is where l found the last one  will keep checking as KCTT says maybe it's too early ..... just keen



Samara said:


> I can't make this one as it's my daughters 18th birthday that day so I'd better be good and stay here


Lol better had , look foward to seeing you at the one after tho x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Samara said:


> I can't make this one as it's my daughters 18th birthday that day so I'd better be good and stay here


To be 18 again :biggrin: :biggrin:

Hope your daughter has a fab Birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> I would love to come, but coming over to London for a single day on a mini cruise would cost me half my budget for this year's holidays... And money is really tight at the moment.
> So I will have to look for a cheaper way to get there, if at all.


How about looking for a weekend package so flights plus hotel on any of the travel websites such as Expedia or Opodo? Or maybe even EasyJet has some deals on? Fingers crossed you find a bargain


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm in but will depend on my elderly parents being ok on the day add my name to the list and I'll keep you updated on my being able to attend. Will be lovely to meet everyone.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Maldives said:


> I'm in but will depend on my elderly parents being ok on the day add my name to the list and I'll keep you updated on my being able to attend. Will be lovely to meet everyone.


Hey just added you to the list  And good luck tomorrow! Fingers and paws will be crossed that all goes well and Smudge recovers quickly and fully xx


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Can I come?

(if finances permit at the time )


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

bingolitle said:


> Can I come?
> 
> (if finances permit at the time )


Of course  You have more than 50 posts and if you fancy coming to London that's great! It'll be lovely to meet you.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Thanks RF , this is where l found the last one  will keep checking as KCTT says maybe it's too early ..... just keen


Maybe the train company's own website has any early deals? Is it Chiltern Railways?


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you Ragdollsfriend as you can imagine I'm dreading tomorrow with all my heart. Spoiling my baby soooo much today and I bet I don't sleep tonight. Thank you so much for your wishes I will update everyone when I can.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> How about looking for a weekend package so flights plus hotel on any of the travel websites such as Expedia or Opodo? Or maybe even EasyJet has some deals on? Fingers crossed you find a bargain


A hotel will be too expensive anyway, which is why I intended to book a mini cruise. Travelling on the night ferry to Harwich, one day in London and back home on the next night ferry. It should be the cheapest option, as you don't need to book a hotel, but they do not offer a mini cruise with a bed in a shared cabin. If you travel alone, you need to book a single cabin, which is a lot more expensive.
If I can make it at all, my best option would be sharing a cabin with one or more other Dutch PF cat chatters.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> A hotel will be too expensive anyway, which is why I intended to book a mini cruise.
> If I can make it at all, my best option would be sharing a cabin with one or more other Dutch PF cat chatters.


Traveling alone always costs more for some reason. I would have offered you to share my hotel room Jiskefet but I don't know yet if I will have twin beds this time. It depends on the type of room that I get or if I get an upgrade.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey All, we still have a few weeks to go and decide on the venue. Well I've found this pub in central London - between the Oxo Tower and Shakespare's Globe theatre - it's fairly close to the river bank and has many tables outside.

The Founders Arms, Youngâs Pubs on the River, London Bankside Pubs, SE1


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ooh, I've just seen this thread now. I'd love to come along if that's all right?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey All, we still have a few weeks to go and decide on the venue. Well I've found this pub in central London - between the Oxo Tower and Shakespare's Globe theatre - it's fairly close to the river bank and has many tables outside.
> 
> The Founders Arms, Youngâs Pubs on the River, London Bankside Pubs, SE1


That looks very nice  



lizbsn said:


> Ooh, I've just seen this thread now. I'd love to come along if that's all right?


Of course it is  be lovely to meet you


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yaaaay!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

lizbsn said:


> Ooh, I've just seen this thread now. I'd love to come along if that's all right?


You have 106 posts, I don't see why you wouldn't join us. The more the merrier


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Pub looks lovely  So excitied be lovely to see you all again.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey All, we still have a few weeks to go and decide on the venue. Well I've found this pub in central London - between the Oxo Tower and Shakespare's Globe theatre - it's fairly close to the river bank and has many tables outside.
> 
> The Founders Arms, Youngâs Pubs on the River, London Bankside Pubs, SE1


Ooh, you've managed to pick one of the few wheelchair-accessible pubs in London! I think I love you. Another vote for the Founders Arms from me.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey All, we still have a few weeks to go and decide on the venue. Well I've found this pub in central London - between the Oxo Tower and Shakespare's Globe theatre - it's fairly close to the river bank and has many tables outside.
> 
> The Founders Arms, Youngâ€™s Pubs on the River, London Bankside Pubs, SE1


Looks lovely 

It sounds like it's going to be a popular one though. Do you think we may need a private room so we don't end up with one really long table?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> SusanM where are you?????


:laugh: Sorry, I am here! Put me down as a yes then


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> :laugh: Sorry, I am here! Put me down as a yes then


:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Count me in as well, please


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey All, we still have a few weeks to go and decide on the venue. Well I've found this pub in central London - between the Oxo Tower and Shakespare's Globe theatre - it's fairly close to the river bank and has many tables outside.
> 
> The Founders Arms, Youngâs Pubs on the River, London Bankside Pubs, SE1


looks lovely


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey All, we still have a few weeks to go and decide on the venue. Well I've found this pub in central London - between the Oxo Tower and Shakespare's Globe theatre - it's fairly close to the river bank and has many tables outside.
> 
> The Founders Arms, Youngâ€™s Pubs on the River, London Bankside Pubs, SE1


Nice place but does get _very_ busy which might be a bit problematic if it's a big crowd of us!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I remember passing by the Shakespeare's Theater with Philippa, my private guide in London but I doubt I can find that pub


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Britt said:


> I remember passing by the Shakespeare's Theater with Philippa, my private guide in London but I doubt I can find that pub


I have no sense of direction at all, someone would need to escort me there too :laugh:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

lizbsn said:


> Ooh, you've managed to pick one of the few wheelchair-accessible pubs in London! I think I love you. Another vote for the Founders Arms from me.


Hey lots of luv back at ya  it'll be nice to meet you.
will try to find a few more options just in case. And will ensure the access and facilities are OK for any wheelchair users


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Some places I know with big spaces in either beer garden or inside (weather depending...) and can be take bookings:

Majority are definitely wheelchair accessible, one or two I'm not 100% sure as I've not been/can't find info on their website (pretty disgraceful!).

The Freemasons Arms in Hampstead - Official homepage
The Fellow
The Edinboro Castle - One of the best pubs in Camden
Pub Barbican | Pub Moorgate | Gastro pub London | The Jugged Hare
The Albion - Home
http://www.thecharleslambpub.com/
http://theoldqueenshead.com/


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

alixtaylor said:


> Some places I know with big spaces in either beer garden or inside (weather depending...) and can be take bookings:
> 
> Majority are definitely wheelchair accessible, one or two I'm not 100% sure as I've not been/can't find info on their website (pretty disgraceful!).
> 
> ...


All of those except The Fellow, Charles Lamb Pub and Old Queens Head are fully wheelchair accessible.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice, our list of potential venues keeps growing  Thankx Alix!

So how about this one near St Paul's
Paternoster ? Pub in the City, City of London Pub, Pub near St. Paul's Cathedral, Bar in Paternoster Square, Bar in The City.

They defo take bookings for groups. No garden access though.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I've been to this one near Marble Arch, with work: The Grazing Goat | Public House & Hotel

I have a feeling we'd have to book though, although they should be quieter during the weekend.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,
This glorious weather made me think about our next Get Together. Paws and fingers crossed we get lots of sunshine on June 6th 

Anybody else would like to join us? The list is on the *first page.*


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, I would love to put my name down please.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> Some places I know with big spaces in either beer garden or inside (weather depending...) and can be take bookings:
> 
> Majority are definitely wheelchair accessible, one or two I'm not 100% sure as I've not been/can't find info on their website (pretty disgraceful!).
> 
> ...


I vote for Camden, it's a very nice area and if you want you can have tea on me at the Holiday Inn. This place looks cool http://www.edinborocastlepub.co.uk :
I could also ask the Holidah Inn Camden Lock if we can have our get together there, they have a great penthouse terrace if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

GingerJasper said:


> Hi, I would love to put my name down please.


Great, just added you to the list


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,

Can you please let me know if you're NOT so familiar with London and perhaps less comfortable to find your way to our PF Get Together meeting point. We haven't decided on a specific pub yet and we still have time  However, I've started thinking about logistics in general. 

Do we have any volunteers who -in case anybody needs assistance - can pick up this attendee and travel together to the meeting point? I'm happy to help somebody 

Many thanks xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please let me know if you're NOT so familiar with London and perhaps less comfortable to find your way to our PF Get Together meeting point. We haven't decided on a specific pub yet and we still have time  However, I've started thinking about logistics in general.
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar at all with London except for the Camden area


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

We could have a meet up at the tube station for people who don't know the way and go in a group. They'd have to be able to get to the tube station though.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

ALR said:


> We could have a meet up at the tube station for people who don't know the way and go in a group. They'd have to be able to get to the tube station though.


The only tube station that I know is Camden Town


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm useless with directions and always end up getting lost, though I found my way to the Beehive pretty well  Google Maps was my friend  



ALR said:


> We could have a meet up at the tube station for people who don't know the way and go in a group. They'd have to be able to get to the tube station though.


Great idea :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm okay at finding my way around but I have to admit that I am genuinely terrified of the Underground  Stems from being stuck in a tunnel for several hours in the 1980s due to a bomb scare. I can do it if there's someone with me though and hopefully I will be travelling up with H (Azriel)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm rubbish around London and O/H hates me using the underground so I tend to drive in, park at Harrods because it's one straight road to get there and then get a cab wherever I'm going


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

So I'm trying to figure out how to help attendees who perhaps are uneasy to get to the tube station nearest to a pub (once we decide which one). They may need to be met half way or fetched from a train station they arrived at. 

Any ideas?


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

lizbsn said:


> So how do we pick a pub?


I guess we need a poll  And I have no clue how to set one up.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I can do a poll  Would have to set up new thread though.

Can't remember whether you (needs to be you) can edit this thread or just "go advanced" in your reply and scroll down, there should be an add a poll bit I think.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I'm useless with directions and always end up getting lost, though I found my way to the Beehive pretty well  Google Maps was my friend  :


I can't use Google maps in England. I need wifi for this and cannot get that while walking around 
Unless we go to the Canden pub I will get lost for sure.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> I guess we need a poll  And I have no clue how to set one up.


I can add a poll to this thread if you want one


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Britt said:


> I can't use Google maps in England. I need wifi for this and cannot get that while walking around
> Unless we go to the Canden pub I will get lost for sure.


I can come to collect you from your hotel - or nearby - and take you back when we finish at a pub


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> I can add a poll to this thread if you want one


Thank you! Shall we wait until half term is over? Just in case some of our members are away


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Thank you! Shall we wait until half term is over? Just in case some of our members are away


just pm me a list of the choices as soon as you're ready 
I may be away for a few days at the beginning of next week but will get it done as soon as I can


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm okay at finding my way around but I have to admit that I am genuinely terrified of the Underground  Stems from being stuck in a tunnel for several hours in the 1980s due to a bomb scare. I can do it if there's someone with me though and hopefully I will be travelling up with H (Azriel)


 yup we can meet up and travel together Lynn ,dad was a railwayman so I love the trains and we'll be fine on the tube together xx 
It'scLondon the other end I find a bit tricky lol but like Sarah I found the Beehive ok


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

lizbsn said:


> Can I have a wee look over the choices before they go up just to double-check wheelchair accessibility please?


Of course Hun


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's a list of pubs for you to review. *I'll need to contact them to check if they defo are OK with a booking for a group of approx 20 people.* Once I hear back the list may get shorter as not all pubs want to deal with a large group.

Founders Arms The Founders Arms, Youngâ€™s Pubs on the River, London Bankside Pubs, SE1 by Southwark tube
The Paternoster. Paternoster ? Pub in the City, City of London Pub, Pub near St. Paul's Cathedral, Bar in Paternoster Square, Bar in The City. by St. Paul's tube
The Albion - Home by Angel
Pub Barbican | Pub Moorgate | Gastro pub London | The Jugged Hare by Old Street tube
The Freemasons Arms in Hampstead - Official homepage by Hampstead tube
www.edinborocastlepub.co.uk by Camden Town or Mornington Crescent tube
The Grazing Goat www.thegrazinggoat.co.uk by Marble Arch


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh liking The Grazing Goat 

And I'm happy to pay the deposit (if necessary) for a group booking.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Loads of good pubs, some with good veggie menus and pudding (have to have pudding) 

I'm happy to pay the deposit for a group booking too.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh liking The Grazing Goat
> 
> And I'm happy to pay the deposit (if necessary) for a group booking.


Thanks HB, I'll bear it in mind if we need a deposit. Last time it was more to do with some pubs not wanting to look after a big group


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I think some pubs will be very busy on Saturday and some will be dead because they cater more for people who are working. Think the Founder's Arm might be a difficult one but it's worth asking them.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

ALR said:


> Loads of good pubs, some with good veggie menus and pudding (have to have pudding)
> 
> I'm happy to pay the deposit for a group booking too.


Great, if you have any specific pubs in mind, please share the links :biggrin: A place needs to be open on Saturday for lunch, happy to host a group of 20 and must be wheelchair accessible.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Great, if you have any specific pubs in mind, please share the links :biggrin: A place needs to be open on Saturday for lunch, happy to host a group of 20 and must be wheelchair accessible.


I meant loads of good pubs on your list. I've only been to the grazing goat which was good food. I'll ask hubby for more, he goes to loads on business lunches and email you.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Edinboro Castle is just a couple of minutes from Regents Park if it happens to be a sunny day and we want to 'take it to the park' after lunch!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

LOOKING FOR VOLUNTEERS 

Is anybody willing to phone one or two pubs we already know about to check if they can book a table for 20 for Saturday Jube 6th let's say 12.00 or 12.30pm
I could do it myself but it's my birthday this Saturday so am going to be offline for a few days 

Thank you xx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

If we do the Edinboro Castle, this is an old haunt of mine. I had my hen party meal there!  They have a separate area (slightly raised from the rest of the pub) that will probs be able to fit us all. They have a massive beer garden as well and Primrose Hill/Regent's Park is only round the corner


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> LOOKING FOR VOLUNTEERS
> 
> Is anybody willing to phone one or two pubs we already know about to check if they can book a table for 20 for Saturday Jube 6th let's say 12.00 or 12.30pm
> I could do it myself but it's my birthday this Saturday so am going to be offline for a few days
> ...


Give me 2 or 3 of them and I'll phone them and let you know by tomorrow. I'll ask if they can accommodate 20 people and their process and also if they have wheelchair access.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll be happy to ring a few


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

ALR said:


> Give me 2 or 3 of them and I'll phone them and let you know by tomorrow. I'll ask if they can accommodate 20 people and their process and also if they have wheelchair access.


Hey ALR, thanks so much!! Can you please contact these:
Edinboro Castle
The Jugged Hare
The Grazing Goat
(links on the previous page sorry)

I think we will rule out Freemasons Arms for now as it's not really in Central London


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I'll be happy to ring a few


Hey Sarah, really appreciate your help!! Can you please contact these:
Founders Arms
The Paternoster
The Albion
(links on the previous page sorry)

I think we will rule out Freemasons Arms for now as it's not really in Central London


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey Sarah, really appreciate your help!! Can you please contact these:
> Founders Arms
> The Paternoster
> The Albion
> ...


I'll give them a call tomorrow and update when I have any info.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey ALR, thanks so much!! Can you please contact these:
> Edinboro Castle
> The Jugged Hare
> The Grazing Goat
> ...


That's perfect. Thanks. I'll also call tomorrow and update you when I've got all the info.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> I can come to collect you from your hotel - or nearby - and take you back when we finish at a pub


Lovely, you're a life saver :wink:

I like the Edinboro Castle!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Fantastic! Once we have the confirmation of 3-5 pub names that match our requirements (e.g. wheelchair accessible and can host 20) we'll be ready to open the poll (any time after April 16th) and Lymorelynn has kindly agreed to help with this 

*Thanks ALR and Sarahecp xx*


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Been quiet of late as having a few issues and still missing Topsy like mad. I am still a definite for this as long as my dad is well, the op didn't go to plan and he is still in hospital. He is recovering and I am sure by June I will be fine to have a little break. My cheap train tickets are now available so will get something booked soon. I don't mind where we meet just tell me where and when x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

KCTT said:


> Been quiet of late as having a few issues and still missing Topsy like mad. I am still a definite for this as long as my dad is well, the op didn't go to plan and he is still in hospital. He is recovering and I am sure by June I will be fine to have a little break. My cheap train tickets are now available so will get something booked soon. I don't mind where we meet just tell me where and when x


Hi KCTT , so sorry dad's op not to plan, hope he recovers day by day, just wanted to message you here too as well as our pms to say thank you and PF is full of amazing people like you and I am really looking forward to meeting you xxx (((hugs)))


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thankyou  My poor Topsy boy made me realise how amazing the people on here are, even if everyone did make me cry twice as much by being so nice x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

KCTT said:


> Been quiet of late as having a few issues and still missing Topsy like mad. I am still a definite for this as long as my dad is well, the op didn't go to plan and he is still in hospital. He is recovering and I am sure by June I will be fine to have a little break. My cheap train tickets are now available so will get something booked soon. I don't mind where we meet just tell me where and when x


I'm sorry your dad's op didn't go to plan and that he's still in hospital. I really hope he recovers well.

And hope to meet you in June.

xx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi KCTT sorry to hear about your Dad hope things improve soon hugs coming your way. X


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Been quiet of late as having a few issues and still missing Topsy like mad. I am still a definite for this as long as my dad is well, the op didn't go to plan and he is still in hospital. He is recovering and I am sure by June I will be fine to have a little break. My cheap train tickets are now available so will get something booked soon. I don't mind where we meet just tell me where and when x


Hi sorry I didn't know about Topsy. Sending lots of positive and healing vibes for your dad. And big hugs to you. Hope to see you in June xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

HI KCTT thinking of you, hope to see you in June x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone, gosh you will have me in tears again at this rate with all the kind words. Looking forward to meeting everyone in June xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sending your dad lots of positive get well wishes and really hope he's well enough for you to make it in June xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've contacted the 3 pubs, the Founders Arms and Albion asked me to complete their booking enquiry form on their websites, have done this, will update when I get a response. 

The Albion have a maximum of 15 for table bookings at weekend lunchtimes.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I've contacted the 3 pubs as well.

Grazing Goat: has no wheelchair access. So that's one we can eliminate.
Jugged Hare: Can accommodate us in one of their private event rooms with a maximum capacity of 26 people (not in main bar area). They have wheelchair access with lift to the first floor. No deposit required but we need to guarantee a minimum spend of £800 (£40 per person). Procedure for booking would be to fill a form with credit card details for the guarantee. 
Edinboro Castle  They can easily accommodate 20 people in the garden although it might be more crowded inside (in the event that it rains). They have wheelchair access. Ive filled out an enquiry form and will know more about their procedure when they get back to me. 

I must admit, out of my 3, I like the idea of a garden meet-up provided it's a nice day


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Sarahecp and ALR, you're just fantastic. Deep bow.

So to recap:
Founders Arms - is still in the running for our shortlist
The Paternoster - still in the running for our shortlist
Edinboro Castle - still in the running for our shortlist
The Jugged Hare - are asking for minimum £40 per head
The Albion - is out as max capacity 15
The Grazing Goat - is out as no wheelchair access

*Hey ALL*, is it time to think of a back-up plan and find another pub for our shortlist. Or is 3 enough for the poll (opening next week)?

Many thanks xx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I think should be enough for the poll.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Sarahecp and ALR, you're just fantastic. Deep bow.
> 
> So to recap:
> Founders Arms - is still in the running for our shortlist
> ...


You're welcome 

I think 3 should be enough, hopefully we don't wait too long to hear back from the others.

I don't mind looking for some more just as back ups in case the others are not suitable or cannot cater for us.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I don't mind looking for some more just as back ups in case the others are not suitable or cannot cater for us.


I couldn't sleep last nite so browsed Ye olde net and found these two via open table website:
The Dickens Inn by Tower Hill
The Dickens Inn - St Katherine Docks

The Prince Alfred by Warwick Avenue tube (one stop away from Paddington)
The Prince Alfred, Victorian Youngâs pub with Private Dining, Maida Vale, W9 1EE


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Like Sarah said three is more than enough. I still hope that you will pick Camden because I really love the area. I avoid The city centre like the plague. I hate crowds


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there anybody else who would like to join us for lunch on Saturday, June 6th?

We're still working out a list of potential pubs and the poll will most likely open end of this week. The updated list of attendees is on the *first* page.

Thank you x


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Am I too new a member to be invited?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> Am I too new a member to be invited?


You're fine  It'll be nice to meet you.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I received an email from the Paternoster (my phone is insisting it's called the Paper Monster ) they asked if we wanted drinks, nibbles or lunch, I replied saying lunch and drinks and asked them to confirm if the pub was wheelchair accessible. Waiting a reply. 

Still waiting on the Founders Arms, will chase them tomorrow.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't mind where we go, I'm easy


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Then I'd be honoured to go, if you'll have me ^_^


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've sent a chaser email to the Founders Arms. 

The Paper Monster confirmed wheelchair accessible  

Informed them the ladies will need to decide and I would let them know asap if we want to book.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I heard from Edinboro Castle as well about their procedure for booking. There is no deposit required. We can book online and if we want to cancel we'd need to let them know beforehand. We'd need to specific wheelchair access in the booking form so they don't book us upstairs.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Im quite happy to go wherever. I have GPS on my phone so as long as i have the postcode i shouldn't get lost.....she says lol


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I've sent a chaser email to the Founders Arms.
> 
> The Paper Monster confirmed wheelchair accessible
> 
> Informed them the ladies will need to decide and I would let them know asap if we want to book.


Sarah, you're a STAR  Thank you x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi ALL,

Just a little update. The poll will open in the next few days with 2 pubs to choose from. Believe it or not some pubs didn't bother to reply to our booking enquiry :frown2:

So heads up, you'll be able to vote for 
Paternoster ? Pub in the City, City of London Pub, Pub near St. Paul's Cathedral, Bar in Paternoster Square, Bar in The City.
OR
The Edinboro Castle - One of the best pubs in Camden

Please WAIT for the poll :biggrin:

Thank you x


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Just a little update. The poll will open in the next few days with 2 pubs to choose from. Believe it or not some pubs didn't bother to reply to our booking enquiry :frown2:
> 
> ...


Wow! i can't believe some pubs won't respond to booking inquiries... I guess people don't want business nowadays!  lol


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

clairescats said:


> Im quite happy to go wherever. I have GPS on my phone so as long as i have the postcode i shouldn't get lost.....she says lol


That's my philosophy too it almost always works, although I never get lost just have lots of adventures x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The poll is now open - let me know if you need to add any more choices


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Please vote for Camden, it's a great area and I could all invite you for some tea at the Holiday Inn


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've voted! Britt will be pleased with me!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've voted too.

Thanks to everyone who did all the research


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Voted! Their food is fab.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've voted too


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I've voted! Britt will be pleased with me!


Lol Me too


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello, looks like Edinboro C. may be the winner. Let's just keep the poll open until next Sunday so everybody has a chance to have their say.

Thank you to all who have already voted


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I would love to come, but I must try and find a cheap deal on the Harwich ferry, as I definitely cannot afford a hotel, so it would have to be there one night and back the next.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Voted, looking forward to it


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

And BIG thanks to Lynn for setting up the poll :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My pleasure - I have voted and am looking forward to June  Really need something to cheer me up at the moment


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> My pleasure - I have voted and am looking forward to June  Really need something to cheer me up at the moment


Hey sorry to hear there is something going on that puts a dent in your high spirits. Sending positive vibes and virtual hugs Hun. And hope things are way better soon x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> My pleasure - I have voted and am looking forward to June  Really need something to cheer me up at the moment


You've got me worried now, I so hope you haven't had some more bad news x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

oliviarussian said:


> You've got me worried now, I so hope you haven't had some more bad news x


Long story but don't let it worry you x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Long story but don't let it worry you x


Whatever is making you feel down Hun I hope sorts itself out soon! Take care! Hugs! XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry too Lynn  I do hope you will be able to make it!!!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww 7 weeks to go and I'm getting so excited! Please please dear Sun don't let us down on the day and shine brightly


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Aww 7 weeks to go and I'm getting so excited! Please please dear Sun don't let us down on the day and shine brightly


I'm getting excited too 

I've still not had confirmation back from my booking of the sun yet, but I'm hoping we can defiantly have it for the 6th


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to meeting you all :thumbsup:


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm hoping I might be able to pop along, but I need to double check transport. oh, and money (currently having a verbal whoo haah with HMRC....)


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Erenya, paws crossed you can make it. Just keep checking in and let us know closer to the day as we have to confirm the final number with the pub. 
Good luck with HMRC.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Does the poll still work?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

sarahecp said:


> Does the poll still work?


I've already voted on it so can't see an option to vote. Perhaps someone who hasn't voted could try it?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> I've already voted on it so can't see an option to vote. Perhaps someone who hasn't voted could try it?


Haven't voted as I'm not going  but yes the option to vote is still there


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Haven't voted as I'm not going  but yes the option to vote is still there


Thank you for checking


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All, I'd like to close the poll on Sunday, April 26th. So if you haven't voted ... you still have a chance until then. 

Next we'll try to confirm the number of attendees so if you want to join us and haven't responded to this thread yet, please don't be shy and write your post 

Many thanks x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Please change me from TBC to confirmed 

Its payday, my dad is doing ok and I deserve a break so train tickets are now booked . Into Euston around 10am so will meet up with anyone coming in around the same time or will be boring and take myself off to the British museum until meet up 

Apologies for all the  I am just excited xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased KCTT will be lovely to meet you. 


The polls could do with standing out a little more methinks, they get a bit lost amongst the rest of the thread. I used to like the fact they were different colours !!! And it doesn't tell you there's a poll on the thread either.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

KCTT said:


> Please change me from TBC to confirmed
> 
> Its payday, my dad is doing ok and I deserve a break so train tickets are now booked . Into Euston around 10am so will meet up with anyone coming in around the same time or will be boring and take myself off to the British museum until meet up
> 
> Apologies for all the  I am just excited xx


That's great KCTT 

And I'm really pleased your dad is doing ok 

Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Really pleased KCTT will be lovely to meet you.
> 
> The polls could do with standing out a little more methinks, they get a bit lost amongst the rest of the thread. I used to like the fact they were different colours !!! And it doesn't tell you there's a poll on the thread either.


i agree, be nice to be different colours like before


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Excellent news KCTT. Just changed your status. It'll be lovely to meet you.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been lurking about this thread for a while thinking how great it would be to meet you all...

What sort of time would you be meeting at? There's a chance I could get an early morning train and make it in time... As I'm off on holiday for the following fortnight I won't mind if the travelling wipes me out a bit. Just thought I'd ask and see if it might be doable


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> I have been lurking about this thread for a while thinking how great it would be to meet you all...
> 
> What sort of time would you be meeting at? There's a chance I could get an early morning train and make it in time... As I'm off on holiday for the following fortnight I won't mind if the travelling wipes me out a bit. Just thought I'd ask and see if it might be doable


That would be great if you can come   would be lovely to meet you 

I think the time is 12-12:30, but don't think anything is confirmed yet.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I have been lurking about this thread for a while thinking how great it would be to meet you all...
> 
> What sort of time would you be meeting at? There's a chance I could get an early morning train and make it in time... As I'm off on holiday for the following fortnight I won't mind if the travelling wipes me out a bit. Just thought I'd ask and see if it might be doable


I think you should do it . x

I am really excited to meet everybody I was so jealous when the photos of the last meet up were posted. x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,

Shall we aim for noon so same as last time? And I fully understand the trains times are beyond our control so we're flexible and don't mind if somebody joins in a bit late.

In case somebody gets to London really early, we can agree on and set up a meeting point for pre-lunch tea/coffee and then travel as a group to a pub. (Hehe we can guess which pub will be booked to host us  )

How about that?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I have been lurking about this thread for a while thinking how great it would be to meet you all...
> 
> What sort of time would you be meeting at? There's a chance I could get an early morning train and make it in time... As I'm off on holiday for the following fortnight I won't mind if the travelling wipes me out a bit. Just thought I'd ask and see if it might be doable


Hehe just check the list of attendees on the first page. Your name is there now! Done deal. Get your train tickets


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hehe just check the list of attendees on the first page. Your name is there now! Done deal. Get your train tickets


I'm doing it - going to just make a wee weekend of it and get the sleeper down on Friday and back on Sunday! It's a while since I've been to London and I don't mind doing things by myself so I'm going to go for it


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm doing it - going to just make a wee weekend of it and get the sleeper down on Friday and back on Sunday! It's a while since I've been to London and I don't mind doing things by myself so I'm going to go for it


Woohoo!!  

Great news  looking forward to meeting you


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> Great news  looking forward to meeting you


It's booked - no going back now!

I've been thinking about coming for a while but tbh I was a little nervous about meeting so many "strangers"  all at once, but finally plucked up the courage. Be gentle with me 

Did you guys wear badges or something to identify yourselves last time?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> It's booked - no going back now!
> 
> I've been thinking about coming for a while but tbh I was a little nervous about meeting so many "strangers"  all at once, but finally plucked up the courage. Be gentle with me
> 
> Did you guys wear badges or something to identify yourselves last time?


We don't bite   I was a bit nervous but that soon went away, everyone was really nice and friendly.

We had sticky labels with our forum name and real name on.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Haven't voted as I'm not going  but yes the option to vote is still there


Oh yes you are . Looking forward to meeting you, it will be the first time I will be meeting everyone too but really looking forward to it. We can have a sneaky glass of wine for courage if we need it x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Oh yes you are . Looking forward to meeting you, it will be the first time I will be meeting everyone too but really looking forward to it. We can have a sneaky glass of wine for courage if we need it x


Indeed I am - I 've voted for the Camden one as it looks fairly easy to find and not too far from
King's Cross on the tube where I'll probably be staying.

A sneaky glass of wine for courage is definitely in order


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Woo hoo catching up and really looking forward to seeing everyone , great news KCTT so pleased to hear dad doing well and you're coming and J&B too


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> It's booked - no going back now!
> 
> I've been thinking about coming for a while but tbh I was a little nervous about meeting so many "strangers"  all at once, but finally plucked up the courage. Be gentle with me
> 
> Did you guys wear badges or something to identify yourselves last time?


[/QUOTE]

This is just brilliant news!!!
Why didn't anyone TAG me???
I will order a cat balloon for the table in your honour J&B so you know where we are!!!
Will be lovely to meet you at last

url=http://yoursmiles.org/k-champagne.php]







[/url]


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@huckybuck

Sorry HB! Not quite used to whole tagging thing yet!

Aw shucks, a cat balloon in my honour, where's a blushing smilie when you need one? 

Very excited now to meet everyone now I've decided to do it


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Very excited now to meet everyone now I've decided to do it


Hey JB. We'll be strangers to you only for the first 2-3 minutes. You sort of know us anyway through our posts


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey JB. We'll be strangers to you only for the first 2-3 minutes. You sort of know us anyway through our posts


Very true, you're not really strangers, I already feel like I know you all and your fur babies.

And, anyway as they say, a stranger's just a friend you haven't met.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I was so nervous going to the first PF get together, but so desperate to meet everyone and within a few minutes felt completely at ease! I can definitely say I have a whole new bunch of good friends and this include some I still haven't yet met!!!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm afraid I may have to be a 'maybe' for this get together now 

We're in the process of selling our house and house hunting, and most houses that come on to the market are being sold through a Saturday open day and are selling that day, so if anything comes up around that time I will find it hard to make it to and open day and make it in to London in time. I'll let you know though.

Our open day is on the 16 May so were frantically de-cluttering our house! The cats will need to go to my mum's for the day as the we are expecting around 20-30 people/families to view it. The housing market is crazy at the moment!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm afraid I may have to be a 'maybe' for this get together now 

We're in the process of selling our house and house hunting, and most houses that come on to the market are being sold through a Saturday open day and are selling that day, so if anything comes up around that time I will find it hard to make it to and open day and make it in to London in time. I'll let you know though.

Our open day is on the 16 May so were frantically de-cluttering our house! The cats will need to go to my mum's for the day as the we are expecting around 20-30 people/families to view it. The housing market is crazy at the moment!

OOPS - POSTED TWICE. IM STILL GETTING USED TO THE NEW PF


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Buttons1 said:


> I'm afraid I may have to be a 'maybe' for this get together now
> 
> We're in the process of selling our house and house hunting, and most houses that come on to the market are being sold through a Saturday open day and are selling that day, so if anything comes up around that time I will find it hard to make it to and open day and make it in to London in time. I'll let you know though.
> 
> Our open day is on the 16 May so were frantically de-cluttering our house! ...


Hey, thanks for letting us know. Paws crossed you'll get great news on or just after May 16th and can still join us on June 6th. Yeah I'm an optimist 
And I know what it means to frantically de-clutter the house. My carpet fitters are coming tomorrow morning and we're still packing stuff to put in the storage. Crazy weekend!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I was so nervous going to the first PF get together, but so desperate to meet everyone and within a few minutes felt completely at ease! I can definitely say I have a whole new bunch of good friends and this include some I still haven't yet met!!!


I'm very nervous at the idea of meeting so many people. As a former anorexic I find it really tough to meet people at a restaurant. I will probably end up having just tea but I look forward to seeing my PF lady friends


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> I'm very nervous at the idea of meeting so many people. As a former anorexic I find it really tough to meet people at a restaurant. I will probably end up having just tea but I look forward to seeing my PF lady friends


I'm nervous too Britt but I'm sure it will be just fine, will be lovely to meet you and all the others


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just booked my hotel as well, so excited! 

What time did you guys hang out until last time? If it's not likely to go on into the evening then I might look into going to a show or something but if you Cat Chatters are going to party on into the night then I wouldn't want to miss out on that


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm nervous too Britt but I'm sure it will be just fine, will be lovely to meet you and all the others


Glad I'm not the only one being nervous. I have only met three PF ladies so far, all three were lovely (PP, Ragdollsfriend and Joy)


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Just booked my hotel as well, so excited!


Where are you staying? If you're not too far from Camden you could stop by at my hotel for a drink


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking now at booking a train ticket


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> Where are you staying? If you're not too far from Camden you could stop by at my hotel for a drink


I'm staying at the Crowne Plaza, the one at Blackfriars tube station. Doesn't look too far on the tube to Camden


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Move me up the list as definitely coming  I have just booked my tickets


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Move me up the list as definitely coming  I have just booked my tickets


Fantastic! I've removed "tbc" so you are confirmed


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm staying at the Crowne Plaza, the one at Blackfriars tube station. Doesn't look too far on the tube to Camden


Very cool. I will pm you the info about the hotel, my email address and my phone # a few days before I travel to London


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> Very cool. I will pm you the info about the hotel, my email address and my phone # a few days before I travel to London


Great, is there anyone else staying over in London on the Saturday night or are we the only ones?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Move me up the list as definitely coming  I have just booked my tickets


That's great news Lynn 

So pleased you're coming


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear All,

We're closing the poll today. The winner is ... *Edinboro* *Castle*. As soon as we have a table reservation confirmed, I'll update the first page with the address etc.

Thank you x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have closed the poll - looking forward to coming


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

This sounds fun but also very scary, meeting everyone in real life for the first time. Is anyone going to post photos here? Hope I'll get to attend one some day


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

For those who came to the last meeting, made a pie from scratch today and used my cat cookie cutter!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

alixtaylor said:


> For those who came to the last meeting, made a pie from scratch today and used my cat cookie cutter!
> 
> View attachment 228706


That looks amazing and v scrummy


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> For those who came to the last meeting, made a pie from scratch today and used my cat cookie cutter!
> 
> View attachment 228706


I have a cookie cutter like that!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone fancy moving the get together to LA?! http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/717000

ETA: Erk, link isn't working, how do I do links from IPhone now?!

Anyway, apparently there's a "CatCon" in LA according to Huffington Post


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Anyone fancy moving the get together to LA?! http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/717000
> 
> ETA: Erk, link isn't working, how do I do links from IPhone now?!
> 
> Anyway, apparently there's a "CatCon" in LA according to Huffington Post


This one? http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/29/cat-con-los-angeles_n_7170000.html


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> This one? http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/29/cat-con-los-angeles_n_7170000.html


Yes, not sure why it didn't work for me! 
Mind you I'm not so sure about the "guest speakers"...


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All, our table booking is still in progress. ALR is going to follow up with the Edinboro Castle pub and give us an update. 

To keep track of the attendees, I'll split the list into two - confirmed and to be confirmed. Just check the first page again tomorrow.

Many thanks x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello, I've finally edited the attendee list on the *FIRST* page, please check if your name is assigned correctly. I made a few assumptions, sorry, I put a few names of PF members less active on this thread under "to be confirmed". Just let me know if I'm completely wrong :Nailbiting Of course, I'll be more than happy to "upgrade" you.

I fully appreciate our Get Together is a month away. Your plans can change over these 4 weeks. So please let me know if your status needs to be edited.

Many thanks :Smuggrin


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Edinboro is booked. We will be in the garden but we will have a tent so that if it rains, we have cover. We need to preorder food 14 days before. Let's aim to do that by the 20th May, hopefully everyone will know whether they will be there or not by then. I've asked for a pdf of the menu and vegetarian choices. I'll send those out when I get an email from the pub. 

This is the original email I got from Edinboro:

"Thank you for your recent enquiry. I'm pleased to confirm your reservation for 6th July for 20ppl.

It may be worth noting that we are able to hold your table for 15minutes after arrival time, beyond which we are unable to guarantee your place. Outside bookings are unable to be moved if the weather decides to turn. If you're looking to order food from our main menu or bbq, please submit your pre-order 14days prior to arrival to guarantee stock  Menus available from our website, or on request.
For bookings of more than 40ppl, we do require a £50.00 deposit to secure the booking. This can be done over the phone or in person, and is fully redeemed back to you on the day.

I've made a note for your booking to be wheelchair accessable. Whilst our pub has full wheelchair access, we do get very busy in the summer months, and the bar and inside and outsdie spaces can become quite crowded.

If I can be of any further assistance in the meantime, please do not hesitate to contact us 

We look forward to seeing you soon!"


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic  
Do we need to go to the website to order food or will the menu be put up on here?


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'll put the menu up here. I'm just waiting to see if they also have some extra dishes for veggies (not sure if they will but let's see). I'll pin the menu here hopefully in a few days.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

ALR said:


> This is the original email I got from Edinboro:
> 
> "Thank you for your recent enquiry. I'm pleased to confirm your reservation for 6th July for 20ppl.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you soon!"


Thanks ALR, just to clarify you booked our table for 6th *June* not 6th July I hope  Please confirm


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Thanks ALR, just to clarify you booked our table for 6th *June* not 6th July I hope  Please confirm


 Good job someone's on the ball - I didn't notice that


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

OMG, I didn't notice this, I'm pretty sure I booked it for June! I'll email her and get it changed to June. 

Glad I posted the email!!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I've emailed them. I think it's a typo. The booking form I filled up says 6 June so hopefully that's how it's registered on their system but hopefully they'll confirm soon.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

ALR said:


> I've emailed them. I think it's a typo. The booking form I filled up says 6 June so hopefully that's how it's registered on their system but hopefully they'll confirm soon.


Oh, I say! Can I come to this?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

egyptianreggae said:


> Oh, I say! Can I come to this?


Oooh yes you MUST come, would be lovely to meet you.... Now where is PaddyPaws, why isn't her name on the list?  @Paddy Paws


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok update. I called the pub and they did put us down for the 6 July  but have now changed this to 6 June. The lady who did our booking is not working until Friday so I'll get a confirmation of the change of date and the menu then.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> Oh, I say! Can I come to this?


Hello stranger   welcome back 



oliviarussian said:


> Oooh yes you MUST come, would be lovely to meet you.... Now where is PaddyPaws, why isn't her name on the list?  @Paddy Paws


Agree with @oliviarussian you must come along  be so nice to meet you 

Come on @Paddypaws get your name on the list


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

ALR said:


> Ok update. I called the pub and they did put us down for the 6 July  but have now changed this to 6 June. The lady who did our booking is not working until Friday so I'll get a confirmation of the change of date and the menu then.


Hey ALR, just wanted to say BIG thank you for your help with organising this. We have plenty of time so easy to change the booking to June. You've done a great job contacting the pubs


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am afraid I will not be able to make it.
The cost of the whole thing will be too high in my present circumstances. But if hubby finds a job before the set date, I will try to book a flight or boat trip to England straight away.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> I am afraid I will not be able to make it.
> The cost of the whole thing will be too high in my present circumstances. But if hubby finds a job before the set date, I will try to book a flight or boat trip to England straight away.


That's a great shame but I'm sure there will be other get togethers.... we will raise a glass to you x


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Really looking forward to this, be nice to see everyone again and meet the new people coming


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> I am afraid I will not be able to make it.
> The cost of the whole thing will be too high in my present circumstances. But if hubby finds a job before the set date, I will try to book a flight or boat trip to England straight away.


I'm sure you'll do your best to try. I have a feeling we'll have another Get Together this year and a few next year  Chin up you'll meet up with us one day!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All, 4 weeks to go  I've updated the FIRST page with the address of the pub and a link to their website.
Please *ALWAYS* check the first page for latest news and the up-to-date attendee lists of course!

ALR is working on getting a copy of a lunch menu for us as - being a large group - we'll have to choose our food a bit in advance.

If you want to join us, it's not too late. Just let us know as soon as you can :Cat

Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey ALR, just wanted to say BIG thank you for your help with organising this. We have plenty of time so easy to change the booking to June. You've done a great job contacting the pubs


It's not been a big problem. I've got the confirmation by email that the date has been changed. I'll get the menu tomorrow.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, just bumping it up :Smuggrin

Btw, are there any strict vegetarians among us? ALR is going to be in touch with the pub regarding the menu.

PLEASE check your name on the attendee list - *first* *page* - and let me know if you plan to join us on June 6th or if you're still thinking about it 

Many thanks xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am vege but do eat fish, think the posh name for me is pescetarian . I did have a look on the lunch menu on there website and was pleasantly surprised how spoilt for choice i was x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,
I've just updated the FIRST page with 2 kind requests. Watch that space as there are likely to be more added soon 

And here's my attempt at tagging a few PF members to get their attention and check if they can or can't join us for lunch:

@bingolitle @BumbleB @Buttons1 @GingerJasper @kerryelizabeth134 @Jiskefet @Maldives @Medran @Susan M @wicket

Many thanks :Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok so this is the menu. Sorry it's late but the lady who was supposed to send me the details went on maternity leave!

I don't think the pub is up to catering for special diets as when I asked the guy on the phone, he said 'there are a lot of options for vegetarians'. I don't want to have small quibbles about food, but if there's anyone with dietary requirements and the menu doesn't work, please let me know and I'll see what I can do.

So how should we do this? For those who are definitely coming, please PM me and send me your lunch choice by the 20th May and I'll send a list to Ragdollsfriend and the pub . If there are people confirming late, don't worry, the pub has flexibility to add a few dishes on the day. But if we could give them even a few days notice, I think we should do that.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I am vege but do eat fish, think the posh name for me is pescetarian . I did have a look on the lunch menu on there website and was pleasantly surprised how spoilt for choice i was x


I'm a vegetarian and I eat like a bird. I find it really hard to eat in the presence of other people


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Britt said:


> I'm a vegetarian and I eat like a bird. I find it really hard to eat in the presence of other people


Looks as if there is plenty of choice on the menu Britt and they do small dishes too  You can just nibble


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

All sounds rather yummy!   

Now to make up my mind!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Britt said:


> I'm a vegetarian and I eat like a bird. I find it really hard to eat in the presence of other people


I have had my eye on that fish finger butty since I first saw the menu  although some the boards look nice too as do the small plates. Still spoilt for choice. Looking forward to meeting you Britt x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It all look delicious - narrowed it down to two or three at the moment


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oooh I can't decide!  Can't wait though!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I like the idea of a small plate but don't know which one to choose.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to miss this one. I just have too much going on with house hunting and I've been pretty busy at weekends and should probably spend all my free time with my kids. 

I'm sad to be missing out, it sounded like it was going to be fun.

I hope you all have a lovely time and make sure you take lots of photos.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh that's such a shame you can't make it but I really hope you find a house instead…then have moved and settled in time for the next one!


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Everything looks great on the menu, i'm trying to decide between 3. Very excited to see everyone


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to miss this one. I just have too much going on with house hunting and I've been pretty busy at weekends and should probably spend all my free time with my kids.
> 
> I'm sad to be missing out, it sounded like it was going to be fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely time and make sure you take lots of photos.


That's a shame  hopefully see you at the next one.



clairescats said:


> Everything looks great on the menu, i'm trying to decide between 3. Very excited to see everyone


I've got mine down to 3 now 

I'm really looking forward to this and to meeting everyone


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Speaking of food ... shall we do *cat food swaps* like we did in March? I can bring Catz Finefood tins (2 different flavours: game and herring) and Almo Nature Daily Menu rabbit mousse. And lots more variety in my kitchen cupboards


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cat food swops worked really well last time so I'm up for it!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> I've got mine down to 3 now
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this and to meeting everyone


It's hard when you can't canvas opinion!!!! Usually you can go round the table asking 'What are you having?' maybe we need to take this to PMs!!!!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh I'm glad everyone seems to be happy with the menu. I was worried (don't know why but I always worry so nothing new there). 

I love the idea of food swap and can't wait to meet you all :Joyful


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> It's hard when you can't canvas opinion!!!! Usually you can go round the table asking 'What are you having?' maybe we need to take this to PMs!!!!


Hehe who said you can't canvas options. Don't be shy and tell us what you're after :Smuggrin


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> It's hard when you can't canvas opinion!!!! Usually you can go round the table asking 'What are you having?' maybe we need to take this to PMs!!!!


Of course you can canvas opinion. Although I'm useless as what I'm after is the Chocolate praline profiteroles with Jude's salted caramelice cream & Devonshire caramel sauce. This is not any profiteroles. This is chocolate....praline...profiteroles with Jude's salted caramelice cream....and Devonshire caramel sauce. Hmmm:Hungry


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Good swap sounds good  



ALR said:


> Oh I'm glad everyone seems to be happy with the menu. I was worried (don't know why but I always worry so nothing new there).
> 
> I love the idea of food swap and can't wait to meet you all :Joyful


It's a great menu  

Lots to chose from, I had another good look today, thought I'll decide between the 3 and send my choice to RDF and now have added another 2  



oliviarussian said:


> It's hard when you can't canvas opinion!!!! Usually you can go round the table asking 'What are you having?' maybe we need to take this to PMs!!!!





Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hehe who said you can't can as options. Don't be shy and tell us what you're after :Smuggrin


Come on then, what does everyone fancy?

Mine are, Yorkshire ham & eggs, Fish & chips, Steak sandwich, West Country rump steak, Pan fried salmon fillet :Smuggrin

Or something from the Small plates and a pud :Smuggrin :Smuggrin


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ALR said:


> Of course you can canvas opinion. Although I'm useless as what I'm after is the Chocolate praline profiteroles with Jude's salted caramelice cream & Devonshire caramel sauce. This is not any profiteroles. This is chocolate....praline...profiteroles with Jude's salted caramelice cream....and Devonshire caramel sauce. Hmmm:Hungry


I had my eye on those too  they sound deeeelicious :Hungry :Hungry


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Small plate and a pud sounds good to me. I'm veggie so the mozzarella flatbread will go well with my profiteroles

Anyone else for pudding?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

ALR said:


> Small plate and a pud sounds good to me. I'm veggie so the mozzarella flatbread will go well with my profiteroles
> 
> Anyone else for pudding?


Didn't like to mention the peanut butter cookie dough cheesecake but since you've started the great pudding debate it would be rude not to


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll have pudding!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

KCTT said:


> I am vege but do eat fish, think the posh name for me is pescetarian . I did have a look on the lunch menu on there website and was pleasantly surprised how spoilt for choice i was x


I'm a "pesky" too!

OMG, that menu looks good!
Taw Valley Cheddar, Cornish Brie & Cropwell Stilton Flatbread :Hungry :Hungry :Hungry :Hungry

Most of the small plates sound yum!

Whitebait, tartare sauce & lemon 
Stout-cured salmon, lemon crème fraiche with
sourdough toast 
Salt & pepper squid, spicy mayonnaise 
Roast spiced cauliflower, celery & pumpkin seeds,
chickpeas & beer mustard dressing 
Tomato, olive & roast vegetable croquettes, with
green chilli & kale pesto

The veggie burger ...
Fish & Chips ...
Salmon Fillet ...
Kale, cauliflower & Cheddar tart ...

I WANT IT ALL!!

:Banghead :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a fancy for the whitebait, chicken and duck rillettes and the squid small plates, fish & chips, steak or a burger large plates and oh most definitely the profiteroles - may have to starve myself the day before 
Shouldn't have just had another look because now I also like the sound of the salmon and the southern fried chicken :Arghh


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been avoiding this in the hope that I could work something out - but 'tis not to be :-( 
I don't think I'll be able to come due to unexpected (and rather unwelcome) other commitments.

Hopefully the next one!!!

Sorry to mess you around!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Speaking of food ... shall we do *cat food swaps* like we did in March? I can bring Catz Finefood tins (2 different flavours: game and herring) and Almo Nature Daily Menu rabbit mousse. And lots more variety in my kitchen cupboards


Since Pooh must stay on RC Gastrointestinal I have tins of food and treats that I could bring to London.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

My three choices so far

Roast spiced cauliflower, celery & pumpkin seeds,chickpeas & beer mustard dressing
Or Garlic mozzarella flatbread
Or Watercress salad with Parmesan
There is also a selection of cheese that looks yummy.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bingolitle said:


> I've been avoiding this in the hope that I could work something out - but 'tis not to be :-(
> I don't think I'll be able to come due to unexpected (and rather unwelcome) other commitments.
> 
> Hopefully the next one!!!
> ...


It's a shame you can't come  hopefully we'll get to meet you on the next one.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

We're 15 so far. This should be fun!
Still can't decide what to eat. When do you need to know, Ragdollsfriend?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Britt said:


> We're 15 so far. This should be fun!
> Still can't decide what to eat. When do you need to know, Ragdollsfriend?


Britt, I'm not coping very well with the loss of Leo  Please pass your choice to ALR.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Britt, I'm not coping very well with the loss of Leo  Please pass your choice to ALR.


Oh I'm sorry. Will you be there in June?


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Britt said:


> We're 15 so far. This should be fun!
> Still can't decide what to eat. When do you need to know, Ragdollsfriend?


All of these 3 choices look yummy to me. You can take your time to decide. The pub wants the list by end of next week so I've told everyone to send me their choices by mid week.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I wonder how many times I can change my mind between now and next week


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

KCTT said:


> I wonder how many times I can change my mind between now and next week


Oh at least a dozen, Every time I think I must PM my order I change my mind and put off making a decision!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Oh at least a dozen, Every time I think I must PM my order I change my mind and put off making a decision!


Same here. I can't make up my mind


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've only just caught up on this so sorry for not sending my choice through. I'll do it now


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

ALR said:


> Small plate and a pud sounds good to me. I'm veggie so the mozzarella flatbread will go well with my profiteroles
> 
> Anyone else for pudding?


Are you gonna go for the mozzarella/garlic flatbread? I can't make up my mind between that one and the Watercress Parmesan salad.....


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah I'm going for the flatbread actually. The watercress salad sounds good too but flatbread won it for me. It's more substantial I feel although I might regret it when I'm trying to stuff desert in.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

*UPDATE*: there are currently 18 names on the confirmed list on the first page. Sarahecp was very kind and PM'ed a few attendees last week to double check if they're coming. I assume people who didn't reply to her are no longer available on June 6th.

ALR will let me know if I need to make further changes to the attendee lists once people have selected (or haven't) their choice from the pub menu. *Please get in touch with ALR by Wednesday, May 20th.*

Many thanks xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

ALR said:


> Yeah I'm going for the flatbread actually. The watercress salad sounds good too but flatbread won it for me. It's more substantial I feel although I might regret it when I'm trying to stuff desert in.


Probably too substantial for me. I will go with the salad then. I hope I can get some bread with it. I love bread!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just bumping it up 
*Please let ALR know your choice from the menu TODAY - if you haven't done so yet.*

Many thanks xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

No-one judge me - I'm having a main and a pud but it will probably be my main meal that day!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> No-one judge me - I'm having a main and a pud but it will probably be my main meal that day!


You naughty girl  :Smuggrin

I'm going to as well   I only gave my main choice to ALR.

Do we need to choose puds now or can we do that on the day? @ALR


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am going to try my very hardest to resist pudding. I fully expect to fail quite happily


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

JaimeandBree said:


> No-one judge me - I'm having a main and a pud but it will probably be my main meal that day!


So am I  - probably be my only meal of the day


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Do you think it is OK to take a small salad? The one I fancy (watercress and Parmesan) is a side dish


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Britt said:


> Do you think it is OK to take a small salad? The one I fancy (watercress and Parmesan) is a side dish


It's okay to have whatever you want to have


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> You naughty girl  :Smuggrin
> 
> I'm going to as well   I only gave my main choice to ALR.
> 
> Do we need to choose puds now or can we do that on the day? @ALR


I asked the pub and they said to send as much info as possible so they can stock up. If you know you're getting pudding then send it to me. Otherwise you can order on the day, if you haven't made your mind about pudding.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Britt don't worry! O/H always moans at me when we're in a restaurant because I can't just order what's exactly on the menu...I've always got to change it a little bit or decide to have just a starter then a pudding lol!

We're away at the moment and just been for dinner in a lovely Asian/Thai restaurant. My meal came with steamed rice but oh no, I preferred shrimp fried rice lol!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm missing 6 orders and have sent messages but I can't get hold of Lizbsn. Lizbsn, if you are coming to the lunch, please let me know if you have a preference on the menu. We can order there as well but it does depend on availability. 

Also I wanted to add that we've had a good few profiterole orders so please feel shy about pudding (this is to everyone).


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

hi guys, I know it's very late in the day, but It' looking like a change of plan means I might be able to make this, would that be a disaster? if so, no worries, I will keep an eye out for the next one


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Erenya said:


> hi guys, I know it's very late in the day, but It' looking like a change of plan means I might be able to make this, would that be a disaster? if so, no worries, I will keep an eye out for the next one


It would be lovely to see you. I think we're ok for space so do come


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I know that last minute additions to events can be a pain the backside so I hope I'm not being to big a pain


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Erenya said:


> I know that last minute additions to events can be a pain the backside so I hope I'm not being to big a pain


Hey, guess what? Your name is already on the confirmed list on the first page


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

ok...I assume I should send my menu choices over ASAP

I was wondering how long people are planning to linger for. I'm just finalising my travel arrangements


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Erenya said:


> ok...I assume I should send my menu choices over ASAP
> 
> I was wondering how long people are planning to linger for. I'm just finalising my travel arrangements


If you can send me your lunch choice, that'd be good. You can leave early if you need to. I think we'd probably start lunch pretty much when we get there so hopefully you'd have time for lunch.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased you can come @Erenya 

Look forward to meeting you


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

ALR said:


> If you can send me your lunch choice, that'd be good. You can leave early if you need to. I think we'd probably start lunch pretty much when we get there so hopefully you'd have time for lunch.


my return train options are 15:45, 16:30 or 18:45....


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Erenya said:


> my return train options are 15:45, 16:30 or 18:45....


from what station?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That reminds me, I need to plan my route!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> from what station?


Paddington, To be honest, I think I'd rather get a later one than find I'm having to leave while the shindig is in full swing, after all, it's not like we do this every day


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Erenya said:


> Paddington, To be honest, I think I'd rather get a later one than find I'm having to leave while the shindig is in full swing, after all, it's not like we do this every day


Yes I think that's best, you can always have a mooch around the shops or have a sit in Regents Park (2 mins away from the pub) if you have time to kill, looking forward to meeting you x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think I have booked my train at 5.30 from Waterloo so I will be around for a bit  Coming in early too so I can have mooch around the shops before coming to lunch  Hopefully I'm going to meet up with Azriel to get the tube to Camden.
I am so looking forward to this even though my DH has just tried to tell me that the railway strike has been moved to June 6th


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

My last direct train is about 6 so am planning for that one. I do have later ones that have a change at Crewe so can be flexible. If things finish earlier then I can shop or head to a museum x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

KCTT said:


> My last direct train is about 6 so am planning for that one. I do have later ones that have a change at Crewe so can be flexible. If things finish earlier then I can shop or head to a museum x


Shopping in Camden is fun


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Paddington, To be honest, I think I'd rather get a later one than find I'm having to leave while the shindig is in full swing, after all, it's not like we do this every day


I'll be around as I'm staying in London overnight, so you can always hang out with me


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Britt said:


> Shopping in Camden is fun


I was only yesterday admiring the boots I bought last time I was there  I think that will be my plan for the morning a wander round the markets.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I was only yesterday admiring the boots I bought last time I was there  I think that will be my plan for the morning a wander round the markets.


We could meet at the Holiday Inn for a cup of tea if you want. That's where I will be staying from June 4th to June 7th.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Britt said:


> We could meet at the Holiday Inn for a cup of tea if you want. That's where I will be staying from June 4th to June 7th.


That sounds good then we can find the pub together  I know where the Holiday Inn is too as we stayed there a few years ago when we went to see a band in Camden.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I 


KCTT said:


> That sounds good then we can find the pub together  I know where the Holiday Inn is too as we stayed there a few years ago when we went to see a band in Camden.


I will be around in the morning too probably if you don't mind me meeting up with you guys


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I
> 
> I will be around in the morning too probably if you don't mind me meeting up with you guys


That would be great


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I
> 
> I will be around in the morning too probably if you don't mind me meeting up with you guys


Oh yes that would be good, feels like a plan of not getting lost is coming together nicely


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I decided to get an open return in the end, it was only £4 more and I thought that it gives me more freedom 

Given what I do for a living (events) I was wondering if people wanted me to do some badges for us all showing forum names and real names - happy to do so if people want


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes please - it would be great to have an event planner lol!!! I would love a proper PF badge!!!

(Did I hear you right when you said you'd did an event for Hogarths recently - was this Solihull?)


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

yes, I was the Hogarth reception, but in Bristol - the museum there is Hosting an exhibition

If people want to PM me your real name as you would like on your badge, I will get them done and bring them on the day!



p.s. I will try and put your cats on there too


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Badges are a lovely idea  I'd love one please @Erenya


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Erenya said:


> yes, I was the Hogarth reception, but in Bristol - the museum there is Hosting an exhibition
> 
> If people want to PM me your real name as you would like on your badge, I will get them done and bring them on the day!
> 
> p.s. I will try and put your cats on there too


PM sent. Cat's name Pooh (but you knew that already ). Thank you for offering to make badges, it's a lovely idea.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

That sounds like a great idea, I'll PM you Erenya


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

PM sent Erenya thank you :Cat


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Given what I do for a living (events) I was wondering if people wanted me to do some badges for us all showing forum names and real names - happy to do so if people want


Are you a mind reader as well? :Smuggrin I've been thinking to post a little plea for a volunteer to come forward and take care of the badges or plain peal-off labels so people can write their first name and username  THANK YOU!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

OK, the badge template is all set up and ready to go - thanks for everyone who's already given me names - i'll chase and I don't have closer to the date.

Formulating another idea with our resident feline forum fashionista right now 

god I love a party!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> OK, the badge template is all set up and ready to go - thanks for everyone who's already given me names - i'll chase and I don't have closer to the date.
> 
> Formulating another idea with our resident feline forum fashionista right now
> 
> god I love a party!


OOooh now I'm intrigued!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> OOooh now I'm intrigued!


So am I  and excited


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love a party too!!! Especially a PF party!!!

Already trying to decide what to wear this time; I think I might go totally cat chat..I have seen a gorgeous dress from the US but not sure if it would get back in time!!! Is this too Crazy Cat Lady????

http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/chalk-of-the-town-dress-in-kittens


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I love a party too!!! Especially a PF party!!!
> 
> Already trying to decide what to wear this time; I think I might go totally cat chat..I have seen a gorgeous dress from the US but not sure if it would get back in time!!! Is this too Crazy Cat Lady????
> 
> http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/chalk-of-the-town-dress-in-kittens


That is so pretty..... I have just been wearing a cat as a scarf! :Woot This little girl who I am cat sitting for jumped up onto my shoulders and draped herself round my neck purring, she weighed nothing at all... If one of my lumps had done that I would end up in traction!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww bless her!!!

Huck insists on the scarf method as his transport to and from his outside run!!! Not only do you get 7 kg around your shoulders but he grips on with unworn claws as well :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Erenya said:


> OK, the badge template is all set up and ready to go - thanks for everyone who's already given me names - i'll chase and I don't have closer to the date.


Yeah! Thanks! I'll check with ALR and update the lists this weekend. I assume people who didn't reply to confirm their choice for pub lunch are not available any more on June 6th. And their names will be placed on the "to be confirmed" list. Unless we hear otherwise.

@Erenya just give people one more chance to respond to you and don't need chase anybody afterwards. We're all adults here after all


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I love a party too!!! Especially a PF party!!!
> 
> Already trying to decide what to wear this time; I think I might go totally cat chat..I have seen a gorgeous dress from the US but not sure if it would get back in time!!! Is this too Crazy Cat Lady????
> 
> http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/chalk-of-the-town-dress-in-kittens


It's looks lovely HB it's just the job! Hope it's a nice warm sunny day though! xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I love a party too!!! Especially a PF party!!!
> 
> Already trying to decide what to wear this time; I think I might go totally cat chat..I have seen a gorgeous dress from the US but not sure if it would get back in time!!! Is this too Crazy Cat Lady????
> 
> http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/chalk-of-the-town-dress-in-kittens


Love that dress, it's very you 

Order it  if it's here in time you can wear it.



oliviarussian said:


> That is so pretty..... I have just been wearing a cat as a scarf! :Woot This little girl who I am cat sitting for jumped up onto my shoulders and draped herself round my neck purring, she weighed nothing at all... If one of my lumps had done that I would end up in traction!


Bless her 

I used to walk around the house wearing my Tim as a scarf


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I love a party too!!! Especially a PF party!!!
> 
> Already trying to decide what to wear this time; I think I might go totally cat chat..I have seen a gorgeous dress from the US but not sure if it would get back in time!!! Is this too Crazy Cat Lady????
> 
> http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/chalk-of-the-town-dress-in-kittens


That's adorable! I say do it! 

I'll have to find something catty to wear, I have a scarf with cats on it but it might be too warm for scarves


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ooo I'll PM you my name now  I'm SO excited for this. It's gonna be the highlight of the month ^_^


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

duplicate post


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok ordered along with another cat outfit I have found in PF green lol!!!

http://www.voodoovixen.co.uk/dresses?product_id=398&limit=100


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> That's adorable! I say do it!
> 
> I'll have to find something catty to wear, I have a scarf with cats on it but it might be too warm for scarves


I've got a couple of cat scarves, depending on the weather might have to wear both 

Think I might have to do a bit of online shopping see what I can find


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll be wearing cat fur no doubt!!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> I'll be wearing cat fur no doubt!!!!!


It's a good look Hun! On black especially!  xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I've got a couple of cat scarves, depending on the weather might have to wear both
> Think I might have to do a bit of online shopping see what I can find


You must Sarah!!! The more Crazy Cat Chat ladies the better!!!

I've just spotted a pair of shoes…what was Lilylass' thread about confiscating the credit card?????


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

OK you got me in the mood  I have only one "cat" Tshirt but will wear it regardless of the weather (plus cat hair as usual) 

Anybody else has caught the outfit fever yet?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This is brilliant RF the more the merrier - we had lots of cat scarves at the first get together but I reckon we need to up it a gear!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just been having a nosey online at cat themed clothing and come across this


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

This looks nice!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Just been having a nosey online at cat themed clothing and come across this
> 
> View attachment 231962


I dare ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

i did buy myself a quirky piece of jewellery i might wear


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> This looks nice!
> View attachment 231964


Oooo I like that 



Soozi said:


> I dare ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 231965
> xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I love a party too!!! Especially a PF party!!!
> 
> Already trying to decide what to wear this time; I think I might go totally cat chat..I have seen a gorgeous dress from the US but not sure if it would get back in time!!! Is this too Crazy Cat Lady????
> 
> http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/chalk-of-the-town-dress-in-kittens


It looks lovely. I travel light and will probably wear a pair of jeans. Is that OK? If not I will take a pair of black trousers. I never wear dresses 

I have a cat scarf that I can wear.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> View attachment 231972
> View attachment 231973


That's pretty 



Britt said:


> It looks lovely. I travel light and will probably wear a pair of jeans. Is that OK? If not I will take a pair of black trousers. I never wear dresses
> 
> I have a cat scarf that I can wear.


You wear whatever you feel comfortable in Britt, jeans will be fine  I will more than likely be in jeans.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Ooohhhh..... I am so jealous of you all!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Ooohhhh..... I am so jealous of you all!!!!


You and me both!  xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> You and me both!  xxx


I wish you would be here. I'd love to meet you (and Jiskefet and all the others who cannot join us).


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

me too! although I may wear heels


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

on another note, maybe next time we should do birmingham or somewhere else for variation


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Just been having a nosey online at cat themed clothing and come across this
> 
> View attachment 231962


We'd have no trouble spotting you in that!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> on another note, maybe next time we should do birmingham or somewhere else for variation


The Supreme is in Birmingham in October, I'm coming down for it and I think a few others are as well so we should organise a meet up for then


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> This is brilliant RF the more the merrier - we had lots of cat scarves at the first get together but I reckon we need to up it a gear!!!


I wasn't at the last one but I'm all for taking it up a gear!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> You and me both!  xxx


Wish you both could come 



JaimeandBree said:


> We'd have no trouble spotting you in that!!!!


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious

Never in a million years!!  



JaimeandBree said:


> I wasn't at the last one but I'm all for taking it up a gear!!!


Is this a gear too far?









:Smuggrin :Smuggrin :Smuggrin


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Is this a gear too far?

View attachment 232008

:Smuggrin :Smuggrin :Smuggrin[/QUOTE]

Damn you've discovered my surprise outfit! Just need to lose 2 stone in 2 weeks to get into it!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Why don't you all come over to Rotterdam for the next meeting? Or Amsterdam if you like...
Though I would recommend Delft or Dordrecht as somewhat less touristic but far more beautiful alternatives to Amsterdam. and both within 10 miles of Rotterdam Airport.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't have anything cat like and I genuinely have £7 to my name until the 2nd and I don't think anything I order will arrive on time  

I'll just have to be normal, then.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> I don't have anything cat like and I genuinely have £7 to my name until the 2nd and I don't think anything I order will arrive on time
> 
> I'll just have to be normal, then.


Don't worry, I will be "normal" too


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> Why don't you all come over to Rotterdam for the next meeting? Or Amsterdam if you like...
> Though I would recommend Delft or Dordrecht as somewhat less touristic but far more beautiful alternatives to Amsterdam. and both within 10 miles of Rotterdam Airport.


That's not too far from home. I have never been to Amsterdam or Rotterdam.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Don't worry, i'm not buying anything, I just seem to have a lot of cat stuff already - it's the go to gift when my family have no idea what to buy me for birthdays/christmas etc etc 

your presence will be enough


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

My only cat related item will be the hairs from Tipsy on whatever I choose to wear that day x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nothing suitable to wear with kitties on here I'm afraid but I do have a nice scarf and kitties on my handbag so those will have to do


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Someone take the Internet away from me - if I buy all the cat related apparel and accessories I've found I will literally be the definition of Crazy Cat Lady. I could come to the get together togged out head to toe in cat things!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Someone take the Internet away from me - if I buy all the cat related apparel and accessories I've found I will literally be the definition of Crazy Cat Lady. I could come to the get together togged out head to toe in cat things!


Ooh what else have you found JB? Haven't seen a hat yet!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

BOOM!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Su...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item4185f730be


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Erenya said:


> BOOM!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Su...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item4185f730be


Oooo I like that :Happy :Happy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Erenya said:


> BOOM!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Su...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item4185f730be


How do you do it???? Loving the retro 80s look!

Think they might get a rush on lol!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

bizarre as it sounds, it's one of my most marketable skills, I have this wierd ability to find stuff on the internet...


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh what else have you found JB? Haven't seen a hat yet!


So far, shoes, bag, t shirt, necklace, earrings! I'm sorely tempted


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> BOOM!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Su...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item4185f730be


Love the hat!!!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Well I've found lots of cute TShirts on Etsy
https://www.etsy.com/uk/market/cat_shirt


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Well I've found lots of cute TShirts on Etsy
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/market/cat_shirt


I like this one https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/220311435/cat-shirt-slouchy-pullover-cat?ref=market 
The only cat t shirt that I have is the Xmas shirt that I got from my lovely Secret Santa ... not very appropriate for June.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> So far, shoes, bag, t shirt, necklace, earrings! I'm sorely tempted


Do it!! 



Ragdollsfriend said:


> Well I've found lots of cute TShirts on Etsy
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/market/cat_shirt


That's really nice 



Britt said:


> I like this one https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/220311435/cat-shirt-slouchy-pullover-cat?ref=market
> The only cat t shirt that I have is the Xmas shirt that I got from my lovely Secret Santa ... not very appropriate for June.


That nice too 

I've ordered a few things now, I hope they fit and I don't end up returning them.

I need some shoes  oh and a bag


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I will shop in Camden. I'm sure I could find a cat t shirt there :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@sarahecp I just might, just so you're not alone of course...!

@Britt that shirt is really cute!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Erenya said:


> bizarre as it sounds, it's one of my most marketable skills, I have this wierd ability to find stuff on the internet...


I'll remember this for future reference - you've got good taste too!!!!



Ragdollsfriend said:


> Well I've found lots of cute TShirts on Etsy
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/market/cat_shirt


Loving some of these RF!!



JaimeandBree said:


> @sarahecp I just might, just so you're not alone of course...!


Oh she definitely won't be alone!!!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I might be discreet and just wear these  In my youth these would have been ace, but these days I think I would be messaging you all from Euston to say I can't walk anymore 

http://www.irregularchoice.com/shop/xhr-list/product/6783/miaow.html


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I l


KCTT said:


> I might be discreet and just wear these  In my youth these would have been ace, but these days I think I would be messaging you all from Euston to say I can't walk anymore
> 
> http://www.irregularchoice.com/shop/xhr-list/product/6783/miaow.html


I _love _those - I nearly bought a pair a couple of years ago but my DH and DD asked if they were for a Halloween party  :Arghh


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I might be discreet and just wear these  In my youth these would have been ace, but these days I think I would be messaging you all from Euston to say I can't walk anymore
> 
> http://www.irregularchoice.com/shop/xhr-list/product/6783/miaow.html


I'm in love...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

KCTT said:


> I might be discreet and just wear these  In my youth these would have been ace, but these days I think I would be messaging you all from Euston to say I can't walk anymore
> 
> http://www.irregularchoice.com/shop/xhr-list/product/6783/miaow.html


Love love those boots


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Check those out http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3D-T-Shir...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item3f4c5795de
I like the cat's eyes on the shirt!

And this could be Pooh with sunglasses http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Gen...492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item235172ec74


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I really love these shoes :Happy :Happy

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...Id=shoes&mkwid=KtWMYxzM_dm&pcrid=42128698135/

Not the price tag though


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I really love these shoes :Happy :Happy
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?gclid=CMyA1-Gd3MUCFeHJtAodwlIA9g#ItemSrv.ashx|SeasonId=61I&CollectionId=I8D&ItemId=2&SeasonMemoCode=actual&GenderMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineId=shoes&mkwid=KtWMYxzM_dm&pcrid=42128698135/
> 
> Not the price tag though


I need new shoes but they have to be very comfy and durable. I blame you girls .... I'm gonna start looking for a pair right now


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> I need new shoes but they have to be very comfy and durable. I blame you girls .... I'm gonna start looking for a pair right now


My feet like a bit of comfort too Britt 

We're a bad influence!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I really love these shoes :Happy :Happy
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?gclid=CMyA1-Gd3MUCFeHJtAodwlIA9g#ItemSrv.ashx|SeasonId=61I&CollectionId=I8D&ItemId=2&SeasonMemoCode=actual&GenderMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineId=shoes&mkwid=KtWMYxzM_dm&pcrid=42128698135/
> 
> Not the price tag though


OOOoooohhhhh those are lovelier than Louboutins!!!!
I just can't wear them that high :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> OOOoooohhhhh those are lovelier than Louboutins!!!!
> I just can't wear them that high :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


Nor can I   wish I could.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Gorgeous shoes! they are what I call "car shoes" can only walk a few yards from the car straight into where you are going...prefferably a restaurant where you can immediately sit down!:Inpain xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> My feet like a bit of comfort too Britt





huckybuck said:


> OOOoooohhhhh those are lovelier than Louboutins!!!!
> I just can't wear them that high :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


My heel wearing days are SO over..... the last time I wore them was about 10 years ago when me and OH went to the MOBOs and as he was nominated we had to do the red carpet thing so I had no choice, I ended up walking the streets of the West End looking for a cab in the pouring rain barefoot and bleeding and vowed NEVER AGAIN!!!!!

I'll probably be wearing Birkenstocks!!!!! :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> My heel wearing days are SO over..... the last time I wore them was about 10 years ago when me and OH went to the MOBOs and as he was nominated we had to do the red carpet thing so I had no choice, I ended up walking the streets of the West End looking for a cab in the pouring rain barefoot and bleeding and vowed NEVER AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> I'll probably be wearing Birkenstocks!!!!! :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased


No shame in Birkenstocks! I love them for comfort! xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I love my Birkenstocks :Happy

Might just have to wear these


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> I love my Birkenstocks :Happy
> 
> Might just have to wear these
> View attachment 232219


Ooooh they look lovely!!!! :Joyful xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I've bought a few t shirts and a pair of shoes on Ebay, always hard to tell what the quality and sizing is going to be like but I'm hoping at least one of them will be ok!

I liked the Etsy ones but they all seem to shop for the U.S. or Singapore so I'm not sure they'd get here in time.

Still contemplating a bag as well


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I will shop for a t shirt in Camden, I will be there on Thursday anyway. Who knows, maybe I will find one at the Camden Lock market.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well I've bought a few t shirts and a pair of shoes on Ebay, always hard to tell what the quality and sizing is going to be like but I'm hoping at least one of them will be ok!
> 
> I liked the Etsy ones but they all seem to shop for the U.S. or Singapore so I'm not sure they'd get here in time.
> 
> Still contemplating a bag as well


Have you looked at Ciccia bags?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I just can't wear them that high :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


I love heels! i max out at 6 inches, but that makes me 6ft 2 and people start mistaking me for a transexual....


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Have you looked at Ciccia bags?


Yes they are lovely, similar to Radley, I am considering one!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

JaimeandBree said:


> Yes they are lovely, similar to Radley, I am considering one!


I have 3  I think hints to my DH that I want another are falling on deaf ears though


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Ladies (and possibly gents)

If you would like a name badge could you please let me know your real name as soon as possible. I am currently waiting on the following:

@Azriel391
@egyptianreggae
@GingerJasper
@Jellypi3
@Joy84
@Lunabuma

Furthermore, if you would like the names of your cat(s) name on you badge (as some of you already have), please let me know what they are. I am sorry to say I know some, but not all


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm pretty certain @Azriel391 will want one - she was at the last get together and was keen to come to this one.

@Jellypi3 was too, along with @Joy84 and @Lunabuma


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope Azreil is still coming - haven't heard from her since she lost her lovely Beau


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Ladies (and possibly gents)
> 
> If you would like a name badge could you please let me know your real name as soon as possible. I am currently waiting on the following:
> 
> ...


I can't remember if I pm'd you the name of my cat together with my real name .....


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Britt said:


> I can't remember if I pm'd you the name of my cat together with my real name .....


yours is one of them that I do know


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

For those of you who will come early or spend the night in London -- if you want to hang out a bit, I will be there. I'm not the clubbing type but we could grab a glass of wine at the World's End or another pub or eat a little something at the Inspirational or whatever it is called. What do you think?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sadly I can't make the night before this time Britt so it'll have to be a glass on the day!!! Looking forward to meeting you though


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> For those of you who will come early or spend the night in London -- if you want to hang out a bit, I will be there. I'm not the clubbing type but we could grab a glass of wine at the World's End or another pub or eat a little something at the Inspirational or whatever it is called. What do you think?


I am definitely up for a glass of wine etc on Saturday evening if you're around Britt and I think @KCTT and I were hoping to meet up with you to find our way to Edinboro Castle together in the morning


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely up for meeting up Saturday morning in Camden, maybe too early for wine but we can grab a coffee x.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Erenya said:


> Ladies (and possibly gents)
> 
> If you would like a name badge could you please let me know your real name as soon as possible. I am currently waiting on the following:
> 
> Furthermore, if you would like the names of your cat(s) name on you badge (as some of you already have), please let me know what they are. I am sorry to say I know some, but not all





huckybuck said:


> I'm pretty certain @Azriel391 will want one - she was at the last get together and was keen to come to this one.
> 
> @Jellypi3 was too, along with @Joy84 and @Lunabuma


I do, thanks! I'm Pam but I answer to anything really. Could you put my PF name on their too? Thanks so much. X


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

No problem Lunabuma, do you want your cat's names on their too?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd like to thank in advance ALR @ALR and Sarahecp @sarahecp and Erenya @Erenya for your support organising this event!

And many thanks to everybody who is coming! It'll be fun. Paws crossed we get fab weather on the day 

Please feel free to bring any cat food if you wish to try different brands and swap!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> I'd like to thank in advance ALR @ALR and Sarahecp @sarahecp and Erenya @Erenya for your support organising this event!
> 
> And many thanks to everybody who is coming! It'll be fun. Paws crossed we get fab weather on the day
> 
> Please feel free to bring any cat food if you wish to try different brands and swap!!


You're welcome hun :Happy

A huge Thank You to you for organising it
 xxx

Really looking forward to this and meeting everyone :Happy


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I am definitely up for a glass of wine etc on Saturday evening if you're around Britt and I think @KCTT and I were hoping to meet up with you to find our way to Edinboro Castle together in the morning





KCTT said:


> Definitely up for meeting up Saturday morning in Camden, maybe too early for wine but we can grab a coffee x.


We can meet at the Holiday Inn for a cuppa and maybe some early shopping :Cat


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey all I've been chatting with Huckybuck and we thought it might be nice if our social gathering had a bit of a charitable section to it.

So, if anyone wants to bring a little donation - a couple of spare sachets of food, some treats, a toy, some spare change - anything little like that (no tins of food please, too heavy) I'll package it all up and send it to Cats Galore to help in her awesome rescue efforts!

We'll still be doing the food swop and I want to reiterate that this is not compulsory in any way shape or form - as I know a lot of people will be spending a lot of money just getting to London, but if you do have some spare things you would like to donate that would be fab too 

getting very excited now!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Hey all I've been chatting with Huckybuck and we thought it might be nice if our social gathering had a bit of a charitable section to it.
> 
> So, if anyone wants to bring a little donation - a couple of spare sachets of food, some treats, a toy, some spare change - anything little like that (no tins of food please, too heavy) I'll package it all up and send it to Cats Galore to help in her awesome rescue efforts!
> 
> ...


Fab idea, I'll be sure to bring a little something to contribute though I'll be a bit constricted with having to travel all the way from Scotland!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Erenya said:


> Hey all I've been chatting with Huckybuck and we thought it might be nice if our social gathering had a bit of a charitable section to it.
> 
> So, if anyone wants to bring a little donation - a couple of spare sachets of food, some treats, a toy, some spare change - anything little like that (no tins of food please, too heavy) I'll package it all up and send it to Cats Galore to help in her awesome rescue efforts!
> 
> ...


That's a great idea :Happy

I'm happy to contribute :Happy


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I have toys here that Pooh doesn't use, I can bring them. And also some treats.

I'm in for the food swap although all Pooh eats is RC Gastrointestinal but also treats :Angelic


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh that's a lovely idea. I'll bring soome food and small toys (I don't want to bring anything too bulky in case you struggle to carry it).


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

ALR said:


> Oh that's a lovely idea. I'll bring soome food and small toys (I don't want to bring anything too bulky in case you struggle to carry it).


I have a carry on luggage and cannot take too much with me but a couple of toys and food that I don't use should fit in there.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a lot of pouches anyway so everyone can take their pick, although there's lots of beef in there because that's Bubble's favourite, and anything left can go to the rescue.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll be happy to chip in and support CG. Great idea!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's a great idea - I might bring a gift card for a supermarket or Pets at Home or something..it's easy to carry and send!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Britt said:


> I'm in for the food swap although all Pooh eats is RC Gastrointestinal but also treats :Angelic


 i will bring some treats for the swop


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a stash of pouches that Tipsy won't touch, I also have half a box of Hills I/D wet pouches if anyone can put them to use. Will be good to have a bit of a clear out and if they can be put to good use all the better x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Maybe we could send some stuff to CC. I wish she would be there with us.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Erenya said:


> No problem Lunabuma, do you want your cat's names on their too?


Im ok thanks, I mention them in every other sentence! Looking forward to seeing you and everyone


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@huckybuck Inhope your cat dress arrives in time because otherwise I may look like I've been let out for the day...


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Also if anyone has has any samples of decent grain free dry food for food swap I'll bite your hand off - Missy Bree is stuck on Orijen at the moment and while I don't mind paying for it it's a problem if I run low or God forbid they change the recipe or something. She's a fussy madam I'd love to find some other dry to rotate in


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've loads of decent dry you can try JB. 
Will bring you a taster selection.

Arcana, Purizon, Ziwi Peak etc etc.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@JaimeandBree 
I've ordered a couple and one has arrived already. It's a bit of a PF shocker so we can be out of the Asylum together!! I just need shoes!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I've loads of decent dry you can try JB.
> Will bring you a taster selection.
> 
> Arcana, Purizon, Ziwi Peak etc etc.


Thanks HB, we've tried Purizon which she's ok with but would love to try the others!

I'm loath to buy big bags of anything to try anymore because it's such a waste when she turns her nose up and while the wee man will eat more or less anything I've cut out most of the dry from his diet so can't rely on him hoovering it up!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> @JaimeandBree
> I've ordered a couple and one has arrived already. It's a bit of a PF shocker so we can be out of the Asylum together!! I just need shoes!!!!


So far (if everything arrives) I've a top, scarf (not if it's warm though) bag and shoes!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I'm envious! I'm so trying to find bag and shoes! 
I think those who aren't dressing cat chat need to have some PF green instead!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Meh, it all sounds so much fun. Wish I could join you all.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

mudgekin said:


> Meh, it all sounds so much fun. Wish I could join you all.


Maybe next time mudgekin. I wasn't there in March.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Two tops arrived yesterday, waiting on 3 more. Shoes are expected to arrive today, 

I can't find a bag!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

for those considering their outfits

remember this...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm beginning to feel I might be a little undressed for this  Sorry ladies - I don't do green so PF green is out and as much as I like some of the kitty themed clothing it just isn't for me  So, scarf, handbag and a few cat hairs it will have to be


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm beginning to feel I might be a little undressed for this  Sorry ladies - I don't do green so PF green is out and as much as I like some of the kitty themed clothing it just isn't for me  So, scarf, handbag and a few cat hairs it will have to be


Scarf, handbag and fur is fine LML!!!

Just saw the resident fashion expert Mark on TV's Lorraine (GMB) who reckons animal prints are right on trend!!!!!
So less Crazy Cat Ladies more Feline Fashionistas Phew!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm beginning to feel I might be a little undressed for this  Sorry ladies - I don't do green so PF green is out and as much as I like some of the kitty themed clothing it just isn't for me  So, scarf, handbag and a few cat hairs it will have to be


Me too....a relaxed, informal get together is starting to feel a bit high pressure for me!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

No green or feline fashinista for me either. I will be lucky of I have a plan of what I am wearing the night before and it will be a miracle if it is ironed. Not a problem though as I will just blame the sitting on the train for the creases. x


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Hmmm, I'm going to rant a bit now. I called the pub to check if they've received our orders last week but they told me they might have deleted the email!! Anyway I was talking to the manager and he said to resend it and he'll send me a confirmation email back. 

He also said they had a double booking for the tent on the 6th but since we made the booking first, he's made a note that we should get the tent. 

I'm not sure what to make of all of this and I'm starting to worry a bit that things might not turn out well:Nailbiting.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

The cat themed clothing is just a bit of fun for those who want to, please no one feel bad if it's not your thing!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased don't feel bad  like J&B said, it's just a bit of fun  

Though, I might be joining those that are not going to be cat themed as everything I've ordered either doesn't look as nice as it does on the web or doesn't fit! 

I might just paint some whiskers on my face


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I feel awful now - please don't anyone feel under pressure 
As you are and naked is fine by me


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ALR said:


> Hmmm, I'm going to rant a bit now. I called the pub to check if they've received our orders last week but they told me they might have deleted the email!! Anyway I was talking to the manager and he said to resend it and he'll send me a confirmation email back.
> 
> He also said they had a double booking for the tent on the 6th but since we made the booking first, he's made a note that we should get the tent.
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of all of this and I'm starting to worry a bit that things might not turn out well:Nailbiting.


I wonder if he's got cold feet because he's found out it's a gathering of crazy cat people 
I was going to order the balloons soon but i might just hang fire a day or two. Don't worry ALR if you have any doubts we can all rally round and find somewhere else. We should be an attractive party to someone!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry, probably just me feeling a little over sensitive, I'm not great in large groups and all this talk about dressing up suddenly made me feel quite inadequate! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I wonder if he's got cold feet because he's found out it's a gathering of crazy cat people
> I was going to order the gallons soon but i might just hang fire a day or two. Don't worry ALR if you have any doubts we can all rally round and find somewhere else. We should be an attractive party to someone!!!


The manager emailed me to say everything is 'good to go'. So I'm hoping that it'll be fine. I'm not sure how it's going to be on the day. We might have a tent but again we might not!! But they did say they've got tables outside and inside so I'm sure they'll be able to accomodate us even if they are not very organised. It's just that I'm hoping they don't get mess this up completely.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Sorry, probably just me feeling a little over sensitive, I'm not great in large groups and all this talk about dressing up suddenly made me feel quite inadequate! :Shamefullyembarrased


Ah don't worry. I'm not great at dressing up either and it takes me 5 mins to get ready in the morning so you can count on me to wear my plain clothes on Saturday


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Sorry, probably just me feeling a little over sensitive, I'm not great in large groups and all this talk about dressing up suddenly made me feel quite inadequate! :Shamefullyembarrased


 My stuff isn't fancy, just a t shirt and ballet pumps liek I would normally wear, they just happen to have cats on!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Sorry, probably just me feeling a little over sensitive, I'm not great in large groups and all this talk about dressing up suddenly made me feel quite inadequate! :Shamefullyembarrased


I'm not at ease in large groups either and never eat in the presence of other people. This will be a premiere for me but I must say I'm stressed out. I don't have anything nice to wear either. All I have is my favorite pair of GAP Jeans that I bought in NYC years ago and a sweater


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I rarely wear dresses or skirts (just jeans) so whatever I wear it will be dressed down!!! I like to be comfortable 
Even if I end up wearing a dress on the day it will probably be with jeans underneath or leggings and pumps and a cardi!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

oliviarussian said:


> Sorry, probably just me feeling a little over sensitive, I'm not great in large groups and all this talk about dressing up suddenly made me feel quite inadequate! :Shamefullyembarrased


Sharing a hug ((())) I will be wearing a dress - too old for jeans except around the house but also too old for wearing the pretty cat themed things I have seen.
ALR - I hope the table and tent are okay for next Saturday  but I'm sure we'll have fun wherever we end up :Cat Thanks for your organisation -pity the pubs aren't as good!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> ALR - I hope the table and tent are okay for next Saturday  but I'm sure we'll have fun wherever we end up :Cat Thanks for your organisation -pity the pubs aren't as good!


Thanks I hope the pub will come through but we can always go for a picnic in Regent's Park if things don't work out.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

The forecast for next week looks like picnic weather if it comes to that


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

KCTT said:


> The forecast for next week looks like picnic weather if it comes to that


M&S Food store just down the road as well!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> I'm not at ease in large groups either and never eat in the presence of other people. This will be a premiere for me but I must say I'm stressed out. I don't have anything nice to wear either. All I have is my favorite pair of GAP Jeans that I bought in NYC years ago and a sweater


Please don't be stressed Britt, you have nothing to worry about, I promise none of us bite 

I was nervous last time and I had no need to be, everyone was really nice and friendly 



KCTT said:


> The forecast for next week looks like picnic weather if it comes to that


About time we had some decent weather, fingers crossed the forecast is right


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> M&S Food store just down the road as well!!!


I shop there all the time.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Arrgh panicking!!!!!!

Just got an email from Trainline to say there are further strikes planned next Thursday/Friday, if it goes ahead it's supposed to end on Friday at 5pm and my sleeper isn't until 11pm but last time they just cancelled all the trains that day!

I will actually cry if my train is cancelled, I'm so excited about coming


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Arrgh panicking!!!!!!
> 
> Just got an email from Trainline to say there are further strikes planned next Thursday/Friday, if it goes ahead it's supposed to end on Friday at 5pm and my sleeper isn't until 11pm but last time they just cancelled all the trains that day!
> 
> I will actually cry if my train is cancelled, I'm so excited about coming


Oh no 

keeping everything crossed that no trains are cancelled after 5pm and you can get your sleeper as planned xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

ALR said:


> Thanks I hope the pub will come through but we can always go for a picnic in Regent's Park if things don't work out.


Or eat at the inSpiral lounge. It's all organic. The carrot cake is really good (but not cheap)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It matters not whatever you all wear you are going to have a great time! Me? Chocolate buttons to console myself! I will be with you in spirit though! I would be wearing something like this I think!.........


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Arrgh panicking!!!!!!
> 
> Just got an email from Trainline to say there are further strikes planned next Thursday/Friday, if it goes ahead it's supposed to end on Friday at 5pm and my sleeper isn't until 11pm but last time they just cancelled all the trains that day!
> 
> I will actually cry if my train is cancelled, I'm so excited about coming


Oh no!!!!!! Everything crossed x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking into alternative transport- possible to stay in Edinburgh on Friday night and catch early flight in morning. 

Bloody annoying, I'd rather not spend any more money but I don't want to miss out plus my hotel on Saturday is non refundable so that would be a pile of money down the drain if I couldn't come. Grrrr I thought this had all been sorted out last weekend!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Soozi said:


> It matters not whatever you all wear you are going to have a great time! Me? Chocolate buttons to console myself! I will be with you in spirit though! I would be wearing something like this I think!.........
> 
> View attachment 232727


Be patient Hun, October isn't far away (private joke)


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Looking into alternative transport- possible to stay in Edinburgh on Friday night and catch early flight in morning.
> 
> Bloody annoying, I'd rather not spend any more money but I don't want to miss out plus my hotel on Saturday is non refundable so that would be a pile of money down the drain if I couldn't come. Grrrr I thought this had all been sorted out last weekend!


Let's hope that there won't be a strike when you travel next week. It's probably their way to put pressure on the authorities.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It matters not whatever


Ragdollsfriend said:


> Be patient Hun, October isn't far away (private joke)


Really looking forward to it Hun!:Shamefullyembarrased xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Looking into alternative transport- possible to stay in Edinburgh on Friday night and catch early flight in morning.
> 
> Bloody annoying, I'd rather not spend any more money but I don't want to miss out plus my hotel on Saturday is non refundable so that would be a pile of money down the drain if I couldn't come. Grrrr I thought this had all been sorted out last weekend!


Oh Hun let's keep everything crossed all is ok! xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Everything crossed that the trains are running properly by Saturday next week or Friday night in your case J&B


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

They would have to announce a train strike I should be ok, hopefully you will too @JaimeandBree. I would offer to put you up half way but I think it is as easy to try to get to London as to get to Chester/Liverpool from where you are .


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I may be daft but I've put a contingency plan in place - I've booked an overnight sleeper bus. It will be horrible and I hope I don't have to use it but I'd rather that than miss out on my weekend in London and lose money on the hotel.

Of course, I know they'll call the strike off at the last minute like last time but I'm not chancing it!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

To be honest the sleeper buses are ok I have done them a few times, granted my journey is only half of yours but they serve the purpose well x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Arrgh panicking!!!!!!
> Just got an email from Trainline to say there are further strikes planned next Thursday/Friday, if it goes ahead it's supposed to end on Friday at 5pm and my sleeper isn't until 11pm but last time they just cancelled all the trains that day!
> I will actually cry if my train is cancelled, I'm so excited about coming


NOOOOooooooo!!!!!



JaimeandBree said:


> Looking into alternative transport- possible to stay in Edinburgh on Friday night and catch early flight in morning.
> Bloody annoying, I'd rather not spend any more money but I don't want to miss out plus my hotel on Saturday is non refundable so that would be a pile of money down the drain if I couldn't come. Grrrr I thought this had all been sorted out last weekend!


Would trainline give you your money back now if you wanted to cancel? Or could you change the ticket to Birmingham for the Supreme?
If you do get a flight I'm more than happy to pick you up from the airport. How early is the early flight????

Cross posted but if you change your mind...


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> NOOOOooooooo!!!!!
> 
> Would trainline give you your money back now if you wanted to cancel? Or could you change the ticket to Birmingham for the Supreme?
> If you do get a flight I'm more than happy to pick you up from the airport. How early is the early flight????
> ...


Thanks HB. Will only get money back on train tickets if the strike goes ahead I think. Thanks for the offer  but flight plus accommodation in Edinburgh was going to be far too expensive. Fingers crossed I don't have to use the bus, I'm sure the sleeper part is ok but I don't like bus travel...:Vomit


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh I will be willing trainline to keep the sleeper as normal on Friday. I don't like the thought of you on a bus all night!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Gosh I will be willing trainline to keep the sleeper as normal on Friday. I don't like the thought of you on a bus all night!!!


No me neither


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> No me neither


Nor me.

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't either ladies but if it comes to it I'll do it. I actually hate travelling by car or bus but I'd hate not coming even more!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm tempted to drive up and get you lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I'm tempted to drive up and get you lol!!!


Haha trust me you wouldn't want me as a passenger - I'd be like this  all the way down! I'm am awful passenger.

In all seriousness though if I do have to get the bus I will be fine


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Haha trust me you wouldn't want me as a passenger - I'd be like this  all the way down! I'm am awful passenger.
> 
> In all seriousness though if I do have to get the bus I will be fine


Fingers and paws crossed all will work out just fine. I'm so touched by your determination to get to the meeting. I'll buy you a drink or two on the day :Smuggrin


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Fingers and paws crossed all will work out just fine. I'm so touched by your determination to get to the meeting. I'll buy you a drink or two on the day :Smuggrin


I couldn't bear not to come after getting so excited about it, I don't deal with disappointment well 

Plus I would lose money on the hotel and I'm looking forward to some sightseeing on Sunday :Angelic


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well I may be daft but I've put a contingency plan in place - I've booked an overnight sleeper bus. It will be horrible and I hope I don't have to use it but I'd rather that than miss out on my weekend in London and lose money on the hotel.
> 
> Of course, I know they'll call the strike off at the last minute like last time but I'm not chancing it!


I'm imagining the Night Bus in Harry Potter books now   Hope the train is running


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm imagining the Night Bus in Harry Potter books now   Hope the train is running


Oh don't, that's what I'm imagining too!:Vomit


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi I keep checking the weather forecast and it looks promising for Saturday. Fingers and paws crossed we'll have at least 24C degrees  and dry and sunny  

Has anybody else looked up the weather for June 6th?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

O/H reckons it could be as high as high 80's. It's just going to get hotter and hotter from Wed on. He did say the air quality will be poor though. Lots of dust and sand in the air (@sarahecp Roman may be affected) And of course the odd chance of a thundery shower.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello everyone I am so sorry I haven't been around , not been in a great place, still not tbh but need to come back I know 
@Ali71 pls can I order on the day if I can get there 
@Erenya I am sorry and thankyou @huckybuck for asking for a badge for me

Oscar is pining so much for his brother I don't know if I feel fair leaving him for a day to see you all although I so very much want to. I am so soory I have been MIA these past weeks , lots to catch up on I'm sure I will read and read . 
@lymorelynn can I text u on the dayb, if I go it would be lovely to meet with you forca coffee earlier 
So sorry my pf friends , thank you for your support all a bit of a mess here xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Checked the weather again and it's still looking promising 



huckybuck said:


> O/H reckons it could be as high as high 80's. It's just going to get hotter and hotter from Wed on. He did say the air quality will be poor though. Lots of dust and sand in the air (@sarahecp Roman may be affected) And of course the odd chance of a thundery shower.


Thanks HB  I'll keep an extra eye on him and we will be staying in if it gets like that.

He won't be going out on Saturday as I won't be here.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> Hello everyone I am so sorry I haven't been around , not been in a great place, still not tbh but need to come back I know
> @Ali71 pls can I order on the day if I can get there
> @Erenya I am sorry and thankyou @huckybuck for asking for a badge for me
> 
> ...


Oh Helen, you don't have to be sorry for not being around hun, completely understand. it's lovely to hear from you, but you come back when you feel you are ready.

It will take time for your heart to heal, and how much time nobody knows, we are all here for you. Thinking of you and really hope to see you next week if you feel up to it.

Take care xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Hello everyone I am so sorry I haven't been around , not been in a great place, still not tbh but need to come back I know
> @Ali71 pls can I order on the day if I can get there
> @Erenya I am sorry and thankyou @huckybuck for asking for a badge for me
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this @Azriel391 
Please, please try to come. 
Is there anyone who could came in and look after Oscar for the day? It might do you some good to have a change of scenery and even Oscar too you know - having someone different in the house will give him a distraction.
We would love to see you and it will be such a happy occasion it may be just the thing you need to lift your spirits a little.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Oh Helen, you don't have to be sorry for not being around hun, completely understand. it's lovely to hear from you, but you come back when you feel you are ready.
> 
> It will take time for your heart to heal, and how much time nobody knows, we are all here for you. Thinking of you and really hope to see you next week if you feel up to it.
> 
> Take care xxx


Hi Sarah
thankyou xx you are all here is where I need to be xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> So sorry to hear this @Azriel391
> Please, please try to come.
> Is there anyone who could came in and look after Oscar for the day? It might do you some good to have a change of scenery and even Oscar too you know - having someone different in the house will give him a distraction.
> We would love to see you and it will be such a happy occasion it may be just the thing you need to lift your spirits a little.


Hi HB , my mum used to look after the boys if I was away and she has dementia now, think this is why struggling to move on as everytime we speak she asks about 'the boys / grancats and I have had to go through Beausies last days over and over again as it doesn't stick , she cries , I cry and know that we will have the same cov again tomorrow  and the next day and and and :Arghh I have bought a new dba radio yesterday and hopefully that will help keep Ospops company . I would stil realky love to come and thankyou for being kind when I have been rubbish xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi @Azriel391 I hope that you can make it even if you decide last minute. It is a horrible place to be having lost a loved cat and watching there sibling pine and look for them. It does get easier hope to see you next week but we do understand if you can't x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Azriel391 please don't feel like you've been rubbish we all understand. It must be very hard having to go over and over it with your mum 

I very much hope you do come on Saturday as it would be lovely to meet you but we will all understand if you feel you can't xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

[QUE="KCTT, post: 1064191035, member: 1416166"]Hi @Azriel391 I hope that you can make it even if you decide last minute. It is a horrible place to be having lost a loved cat and watching there sibling pine and look for them. It does get easier hope to see you next week but we do understand if you can't x[/QUOTE]
Hi @KCTT thankyou , I hope it gets easier , how is your homelife now ? Sending hugs and hoping we may raise a glass xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I rarely wear dresses or skirts (just jeans) so whatever I wear it will be dressed down!!! I like to be comfortable
> Even if I end up wearing a dress on the day it will probably be with jeans underneath or leggings and pumps and a cardi!!!


You lady look like million $$$ even when wearing jeans and a plain shirt- something I could never do 

@Erenya , I would love a badge, thanks!
My name's Joanna but I'm good to be called Joy or Jo.
Phoebe's name could be on it, but I think the forum names are more important, so we can tell who's who


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> @Azriel391 please don't feel like you've been rubbish we all understand. It must be very hard having to go over and over it with your mum
> 
> I very much hope you do come on Saturday as it would be lovely to meet you but we will all understand if you feel you can't xx


Hi J&B , thankyou. I was very much looking forward to meeting you too, and everyone , lets see how Oscar does the week , we have vets appt Wed to see how doing xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> You lady look like million $$$ even when wearing jeans and a plain shirt- something I could never do
> 
> @Erenya , I would love a badge, thanks!
> My name's Joanna but I'm good to be called Joy or Jo.
> Phoebe's name could be on it, but I think the forum names are more important, so we can tell who's who


Uhhum Joy 84 you looked amazing at our last PF gathering .... a million $$$$$ and more xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Hi @KCTT thankyou , I hope it gets easier , how is your homelife now ? Sending hugs and hoping we may raise a glass xxx


I haven't forgotten you promised to raise a glass with me so if we don't manage it this time we definitely have to do it next time. Everything here is settling down nicely dad is getting stronger every day and the only thing holding him back is his own confidence. Tipsy has settled down a lot I think she knows the her bro bro is gone and me and her have bonded a lot over the last few weeks she has turned into such a loyal little companion. I still miss Topsy but I am sure he is still with me in spirit. Hope you are ok, I have told you everything now nothing to tell you Saturday lol x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

KCTT said:


> I haven'forgotten you promised to raise a glass with me so if we don't manage it this time we definitely have to do it next time. Everything here is settling down nicely dad is getting stronger every day and the only thing holding him back is his own confidence. Tipsy has settled down a lot I think she knows the her bro bro is gone and me and her have bonded a lot over the last few weeks she has turned into such a loyal little companion. I still miss Topsy but I am sure he is still with me in spirit. Hope you are ok, I have told you everything now nothing to tell you Saturday lol x


 LOL sure our Bridge boys will have lots for us to share @KCTT , glad dad getting strongerxxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Azriel391 said:


> Uhhum Joy 84 you looked amazing at our last PF gathering .... a million $$$$$ and more xx


Aww, thanks @Azriel391 !
Really hope you can make it on Saturday, would be lovely to see you again!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Hello everyone I am so sorry I haven't been around , not been in a great place, still not tbh but need to come back I know
> @Ali71 pls can I order on the day if I can get there
> @Erenya I am sorry and thankyou @huckybuck for asking for a badge for me
> 
> ...


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi @Azriel391, I'm really sorry to hear you're having such a rough time, I understand about leaving Oscar. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it this time, it's my parent's Golden Wedding Anniversary so we are having a family party. Hopefully I will get to meet you properly again next time, or maybe at The Supreme if you are going?

Take care x


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi @Azriel391 im really sorry to hear you are going though a bad time right now. Would be lovely to see you again but totally understand how you are feeling about leaving Oscar xxxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Hello everyone I am so sorry I haven't been around , not been in a great place, still not tbh but need to come back I know
> @Ali71 pls can I order on the day if I can get there
> @Erenya I am sorry and thankyou @huckybuck for asking for a badge for me
> 
> ...


Hi Hun @Azriel391 I know you're still heartbroken after losing your precious boy. Please try to come and let us take care of you. Oscar will be OK on his own for a few hours. Just like my Daisy he may take a long nap to cope. It would be lovely to see you again! Just give us a chance to cheer you up, please. You deserve a break and a few girly giggles xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A little change in the weather now for Saturday - it seems it's all going to breakdown Friday night 
Watch this space….


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well the rail strike action has been called off for now - let's hope it stays that wasy and they don't all fall out again before I have to get the train on Friday!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

the Norwegians are still saying sunny :Woot

only two names left to get for badges: @GingerJasper & @Jellypi3

I will bring blank spares just in case


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well the rail strike action has been called off for now - let's hope it stays that wasy and they don't all fall out again before I have to get the train on Friday!


Yey!!!!! Brilliant!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well the rail strike action has been called off for now - let's hope it stays that wasy and they don't all fall out again before I have to get the train on Friday!


Just saw it on the news and you were the first person I thought of.... Yah!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Just saw it on the news and you were the first person I thought of.... Yah!


YAY!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> A little change in the weather now for Saturday - it seems it's all going to breakdown Friday night
> Watch this space….


Well it surely has to be better that the weather in Scotland right now - 1st June and it's pouring rain, freezing and I'm about to go home and put my heating on! The last warm-ish weather we had this year was at Easter and that was only a couple of days!

@Britt @KCTT should we decide a time to meet at the Holiday Inn (and a meeting point) and maybe exchange phone numbers by PM?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well the rail strike action has been called off for now - let's hope it stays that wasy and they don't all fall out again before I have to get the train on Friday!


Great news hun  



JaimeandBree said:


> Well it surely has to be better that the weather in Scotland right now - 1st June and it's pouring rain, freezing and I'm about to go home and put my heating on! The last warm-ish weather we had this year was at Easter and that was only a couple of days!
> 
> @Britt @KCTT should we decide a time to meet at the Holiday Inn (and a meeting point) and maybe exchange phone numbers by PM?


Its not been much better here  electric blanket on again tonight!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> @Britt @KCTT should we decide a time to meet at the Holiday Inn (and a meeting point) and maybe exchange phone numbers by PM?


We should, you have got in before me as I was going to pm you my number this week, great minds, I shall do it now so you have it . I am aiming to get into Euston for 9ish but that does involve me getting up really early and not missing the train from my local station so 9ish may become 10ish . I think Camden is only a couple of stops up from Euston x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well it surely has to be better that the weather in Scotland right now - 1st June and it's pouring rain, freezing and I'm about to go home and put my heating on! The last warm-ish weather we had this year was at Easter and that was only a couple of days!
> 
> @Britt @KCTT should we decide a time to meet at the Holiday Inn (and a meeting point) and maybe exchange phone numbers by PM?


I just replied to both PMs. Let's meet at the Holiday Inn (the lobby) between 10 and 10:30am if that suits you. I will buy you a cuppa


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Starting to get all excited now, train strike is off, the weather is looking good and we have a time and place for our pre meet up cuppa. Its going to be a good day I think


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Okay how do you get to the pub from the tube station? I have really bad social anxiety and don't want to get lost!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> Okay how do you get to the pub from the tube station? I have really bad social anxiety and don't want to get lost!


I also have anxiety when not in familiar surroundings.
Why don't you join us at the Holiday Inn? You leave the Camden Town tube station, turn right and at the first lights you turn left (Jamestown Road). The Holiday Inn is not far away. If you want to go to the Edinboro Castle, you leave the tube station, take left and at the lights you take right onto Parkway. You walk by the "Whole Foods Market" (very nice organic store) and the Dublin Castle. Next turn is Mornington Terrace (if I'm not mistaken, I live in Brussels, I'm not a Camdener). The Edinboro Castle is # 57.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> Okay how do you get to the pub from the tube station? I have really bad social anxiety and don't want to get lost!


OK you come out of the tube station and turn left (South) down Camden High Street (Opposite direction from if you are going to the market) the station will be on your left and Barclays Bank on your right

This should be your view, keep on the right side of the road, Cross over the road at the junction (Parkway)









Walk down the High Street for about 5 mins (past Boots, M&S Food) until you come to Delancey Street on your right (Sports Direct on the corner) Turn right and walk up Delancey Street for about another 5 mins and the third street on the left is Mornington Terrace, You will able to see the pub from there!

So it's about 10 minutes walk max

Note: There are other variations to this route, like cutting through back streets but I have kept it simple!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> Okay how do you get to the pub from the tube station? I have really bad social anxiety and don't want to get lost!


I agree with Britt come and join us at the Holiday Inn before the meet up for a quick cuppa. We can then all wander down together and adopt the strength in numbers approach to not getting lost x


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Erenya said:


> the Norwegians are still saying sunny :Woot
> 
> only two names left to get for badges: @GingerJasper & @Jellypi3
> 
> I will bring blank spares just in case


What's this about badges, sorry I haven't been on recently.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> What's this about badges, sorry I haven't been on recently.


PM Erenya with your PF name, real name and cats names as she is making up badges


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> What's this about badges, sorry I haven't been on recently.


Hello J, i gave Erenya your name yesterday so the badge with your username and real name will be ready for you x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,
I wonder if I've lost track of who is and isn't coming on Saturday. Does anybody know GingerJasper or lizbsn and if they plan to join us?
And perhaps Maldives @Maldives or Medran @Medran or Wicket @wicket know by now if they can or can't make it.

I'm very excited about our Get Together.
Hugs x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi All,
> I wonder if I've lost track of who is and isn't coming on Saturday. Does anybody know GingerJasper or lizbsn and if they plan to join us?
> And perhaps Maldives @Maldives or Medran @Medran or Wicket @wicket know by now if they can or can't make it.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I have seen @GingerJasper around recently but haven't see lizbsn around for weeks


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

GingerJasper is coming. 

I had a pm from Medran, he was hoping to make it and was going to get back to me to confirm but not heard anything.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hope everyone has a great time. Mornington Crescent is my old neck of the woods - I lived at the top of Camden High Street.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Hope everyone has a great time. Mornington Crescent is my old neck of the woods - I lived at the top of Camden High Street.


You'll have to come join us on one of our get togethers Shosh, be lovely to meet you.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Hope everyone has a great time. Mornington Crescent is my old neck of the woods - I lived at the top of Camden High Street.


Lucky you! I love Camden High Street. Too bad you're not there now, Shosh, I'd love to meet you.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Aw I'm up in the sticks now.

Will have to try and get down to the Mother Town some time.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Aw I'm up in the sticks now.
> 
> Will have to try and get down to the Mother Town some time.


There's always the Supreme in October


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> There's always the Supreme in October


What is that?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> What is that?


It's a big cat show that takes place every year in Birmingham, loads of different breeds and lots of stalls.

http://www.supremecatshow.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&Itemid=8

Are you due a visit in October Britt?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> It's a big cat show that takes place every year in Birmingham, loads of different breeds and lots of stalls.
> 
> http://www.supremecatshow.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&Itemid=8
> 
> Are you due a visit in October Britt?


I don't know yet but I usually travel around that time


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> I don't know yet but I usually travel around that time


You should come if you can Britt I'm going down for it and spending the weekend in Birmingham


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> You should come if you can Britt I'm going down for it and spending the weekend in Birmingham


I have to check how to get there. Maybe London by Eurostar and then to Birmingham by train?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I had a pm from Medran, he was hoping to make it and was going to get back to me to confirm but not heard anything.


A guy among crazy cat ladies?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> I have to check how to get there. Maybe London by Eurostar and then to Birmingham by train?


Yeah the train from London to Birmingham would probably be the best way


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

You should come along Britt 



Britt said:


> A guy among crazy cat ladies?


:Smuggrin :Smuggrin :Smuggrin


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

4 more sleeps! Or in my case 3 more sleeps and a night in on the sleeper train, which does not quite amount to the same thing! Very excited


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> 4 more sleeps! Or in my case 3 more sleeps and a night in on the sleeper train, which does not quite amount to the same thing! Very excited


Getting excited too  

Soooo looking forward to this and meeting and catching up with everyone :Happy :Happy


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> There's always the Supreme in October


Oh, I'll be at the Supreme. I was there last year but didn't run into anyone.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've never been to the supreme.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a good day out :Cat


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

if we do the supreme maybe I could mail people PF forum stickers so we know if someone's a PFer!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, just take shedloads of cash! I almost bankrupted myself last year.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Erenya said:


> if we do the supreme maybe I could mail people PF forum stickers so we know if someone's a PFer!


We had badges last time. Can't remember where they came from though. Printed them off from somewhere. I wore mine, but guess I didn't run into anyone (or they saw me and ran the other way).


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> if we do the supreme maybe I could mail people PF forum stickers so we know if someone's a PFer!


Sounds like a plan, there has been talk of a proper get together at the supreme this year so I'm sure we can get something organised


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Shoshannah said:


> We had badges last time. Can't remember where they came from though. Printed them off from somewhere. I wore mine, but guess I didn't run into anyone (or they saw me and ran the other way).


I wouldn't have run the other way if I'd seen you  I'm a bit shy about wearing my badge though


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I just checked the weather forecasts and they say "chances of rain" for both Friday and Saturday 
I'm trying to find the right clothes for my trip tomorrow. So far I have 2 t-shirts, 1 sweater and my favorite pair of jeans. I will take a jacket just in case.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> I just checked the weather forecasts and they say "chances of rain" for both Friday and Saturday
> I'm trying to find the right clothes for my trip tomorrow. So far I have 2 t-shirts, 1 sweater and my favorite pair of jeans. I will take a jacket just in case.


Just be prepared Britt 

I've checked the forecast too, the BBC says sunny, dry and 68  but the iPhone weather app says rain and 66


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> We had badges last time. Can't remember where they came from though. Printed them off from somewhere. I wore mine, but guess I didn't run into anyone (or they saw me and ran the other way).


I was looking for you Shosh but didn't know what you looked like then...do now though 

Had O/H with me last year....big mistake, all he kept asking was where are the Maine coons? And once he'd seen them he wanted to go. Hardly did any shopping 

He's not going this year


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Just be prepared Britt
> 
> I've checked the forecast too, the BBC says sunny, dry and 68  but the iPhone weather app says rain and 66


iPad says chances of rain. Let's hope it stays dry.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm hoping that even if it rains it won't be cold as I'd like to get away with bringing a rain Mac instead of a proper jacket, I need to travel as light as I can as I won't be able to check into my hotel until after the get together. I'll head over there after I arrive and hope they let me leave my overnight bag with them though.

There's a fair chance of me foregoing something sensible in favour of stuff for food swap and goodies for the ARC package


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I think we're going to get away with it:
My weather forecasters of choice:

1.) www.yr.com (the Norwegians)









2.) http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/ - the met office









3.) http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/ - the good ol' BBC


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

The only way we will know how the weather will be is to turn up on Saturday  I don't trust forecasts at all!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LOL Erenya - O/H likes the met office and bbc - he also trusts a bloke called Dave on one of his weather forums!!!!

The balloons have been ordered to get to the pub in the morning, so hopefully they will put them on the table for us. I quoted Pet Forums lunch (AlR) so I hope this is ok.

For those who've not been to a get together before look out for black cats!!!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh I'm excited about balloons . The table is booked under my name: Anusha from the online booking form. Is that the name they gave you HB? I know there is another party happening on that day


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

No problem I'm in contact with the balloon man (who's promised me they will be delivered by midday) so I'll let him know.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I was looking for you Shosh but didn't know what you looked like then...do now though


Just look for the guy in my avatar. 

(And be sure to tell me if you find him!)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm hoping that even if it rains it won't be cold as I'd like to get away with bringing a rain Mac instead of a proper jacket, I need to travel as light as I can as I won't be able to check into my hotel until after the get together. I'll head over there after I arrive and hope they let me leave my overnight bag with them though.
> 
> There's a fair chance of me foregoing something sensible in favour of stuff for food swap and goodies for the ARC package


I'm sure the hotel will let you leave your overnight bag with them, they may even have your room ready


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> There's a fair chance of me foregoing something sensible in favour of stuff for food swap and goodies for the ARC package


Make sure you have space for dry food JB for when you go back... I have whole unused packets if you want them or I can decant some into bags.

I have Arcana, Orijen, ZiwiPeak, Applaws, Canagan, Purizon (though I think you have that) and something called Optima that I haven't tried yet but it is with rice.

Let me know what you'd like - you can have any or all!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Could someone buy a couple of cosmic catnip mice for me? I will pay you back on Saturday. Pooh is addicted to the one he got from one of our SS's but they are impossible to find here and amazon cannot deliver them to the Holiday Inn while I'm there


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt said:


> Could someone buy a couple of cosmic catnip mice for me? I will pay you back on Saturday. Pooh is addicted to the one he got from one of our SS's but they are impossible to find here and amazon cannot deliver them to the Holiday Inn while I'm there


I've already bought you 2 Britt, just need to remember to bring them lol!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I've already bought you 2 Britt, just need to remember to bring them lol!


Thank you so much, you're a life saver!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just had an email from the trainline to say my journey to London is getting nearer  Weather is improving here but still not that hot


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Excited for the meet up! Hopefully my jet lag will of worn off by Saturday


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Make sure you have space for dry food JB for when you go back... I have whole unused packets if you want them or I can decant some into bags.
> 
> I have Arcana, Orijen, ZiwiPeak, Applaws, Canagan, Purizon (though I think you have that) and something called Optima that I haven't tried yet but it is with rice.
> 
> Let me know what you'd like - you can have any or all!!


Don't worry I'll make room 

I'd love to to try Arcana, Ziwipeak, Canagan and Optima please, if possible. We've tried the others


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Just had an email from the trainline to say my journey to London is getting nearer  Weather is improving here but still not that hot


It's funny you say that because I got an email from the railway about my trip myself. I leave tomorrow at 7:56am. I have to get up at 5:30am for a quick shower and the last details and take the bus to the underground at 6:25am. I will be in London around 10am local time.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> It's funny you say that because I got an email from the railway about my trip myself. I leave tomorrow at 7:56am. I have to get up at 5:30am for a quick shower and the last details and take the bus to the underground at 6:25am. I will be in London around 10am local time.


Do you want an early morning call Britt? I'll be up before the birds


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll be up early too - my train is at 7am. I went for that one because it was the cheapest  I don't mind having a wander round London for a bit though


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope you guys do better than I did today - finally had my hospital appointment come through, 11am today. I slept through all three alarm clocks and woke up at 11.07am.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I have to leave at 5.40am to make my train to Chester to then get on the one to London that is going to be interesting, will require a lot of Costa coffee on route.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> I hope you guys do better than I did today - finally had my hospital appointment come through, 11am today. I slept through all three alarm clocks and woke up at 11.07am.


Oh no Shosh 

You really need to train Bagpuss to give you a wake up nose wash!!! I get one from Little H every morning at 5:30. I hit the snooze button (not literally ) and then it goes off again at 6:30 and 7:30. Downside is you wake up every morning knackered and with a spotty nose…but I'm happy to lend him to you if you wish!

Seriously would you wake up if someone phoned you? Sarahecp is ALWAYS up early!!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Do you want an early morning call Britt? I'll be up before the birds


Pooh always wakes me up before the alarm of my iPhone goes off


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> I hope you guys do better than I did today - finally had my hospital appointment come through, 11am today. I slept through all three alarm clocks and woke up at 11.07am.


That's not good 

I hope you manage to get another appt and it's not too far away.



huckybuck said:


> Oh no Shosh
> 
> You really need to train Bagpuss to give you a wake up nose wash!!! I get one from Little H every morning at 5:30. I hit the snooze button (not literally ) and then it goes off again at 6:30 and 7:30. Downside is you wake up every morning knackered and with a spotty nose…but I'm happy to lend him to you if you wish!
> 
> Seriously would you wake up if someone phoned you? Sarahecp is ALWAYS up early!!!!


I'd be happy to give you a call Shosh if it would wake you.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Getting really excited to see everyone again and meet lots of new people. Really hope the weather stays nice!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

clairescats said:


> Getting really excited to see everyone again and meet lots of new people. Really hope the weather stays nice!


I'm excited but stressed. Like I said before I'm not very comfortable in a large group and I never eat in the presence of other people :Bear


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Try not to worry Britt think most people were nervous last time but after a few minutes you will be fine


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

It was more the awkward approach and guessing "are you the crazy cat people i've come to meet?" questions that i found amusing last time round 

i'm really looking forward to this weekend


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> It was more the awkward approach and guessing "are you the crazy cat people i've come to meet?" questions that i found amusing last time round
> 
> i'm really looking forward to this weekend


I believe @huckybuck has arranged some cat balloons for the table so that no one is in any doubt who the crazy cat people are!

I'm ridiculously excited. A little nervous, but excited


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I'm all packed for getting on the train tomorrow night, even more excited now!

Do you like my overnight bag 










Jaime is wondering whether there's room in there for him to come too


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

It looks to me you're all set, Jaime


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I


JaimeandBree said:


> Well I'm all packed for getting on the train tomorrow night, even more excited now!
> 
> Do you like my overnight bag
> 
> ...


Not long now  

Oooo I love your bag :Happy :Happy

Don't look like there's much room in there for you Jaime, but your mum will bring lots of goodies and treats back for you and Bree


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh loving the longchamp!!!! I hope you have another shopper tucked away for your return??


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Have a wonderful get-together everyone! Im determined to make the next one! Looking forward to hearing the stories!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Ladies & Gentlemen. Presenting.....

Tomorrow's Weather!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

It is too hot today but it looks purrfect for tomorrow. I'm getting more and more nervous about the get together but I know we're gonna have a great time!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Britt said:


> It is too hot today but it looks purrfect for tomorrow. I'm getting more and more nervous about the get together but I know we're gonna have a great time!


don't be nervous! we all know each other already - we just haven't met


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> It is too hot today but it looks purrfect for tomorrow. I'm getting more and more nervous about the get together but I know we're gonna have a great time!


It's rather humid here today and it's not doing my hay fever any good we need a good storm to clear the air.

Tomorrow is looking fab  

No need to be nervous Britt, you'll be just fine 

We *are* going to have a great time


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm very excited but getting nervous about leaving J&B, I haven't left them for more than 24 hours before. I know they'll be fine with my parents going in to look after them but I'm worried they'll think I've abandoned them!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm very excited but getting nervous about leaving J&B, I haven't left them for more than 24 hours before. I know they'll be fine with my parents going in to look after them but I'm worried they'll think I've abandoned them!


J&B will be fine with your parents  but understand you being nervous. They'll be spoilt rotten by nan and grandad 

What time is your sleeper? And how long does it take to get to London?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Britt said:


> It is too hot today but it looks purrfect for tomorrow. I'm getting more and more nervous about the get together but I know we're gonna have a great time!


Hi darling, you've met me already so at least one face you know  It'll be lovely to see you again! Hugs xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Britt

Here's the link to the photos from the last one - you'll be able to recognise some of us from this!!!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pf-london-get-together.392438/page-19


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> J&B will be fine with your parents  but understand you being nervous. They'll be spoilt rotten by nan and grandad
> 
> What time is your sleeper? And how long does it take to get to London?


Oh I know they will be spoiled rotten, I'm pretty sure Granny's interpretation of "a few Dreamies" is "half the bag" and it wouldn't surprise me in the least if she roasted a chicken for their Sunday lunch!

The sleeper is at 11pm and gets into London just before 8am


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am really looking forward to it too. A tad stressed about the logistics of tomorrow morning but that's just me being a wuss. Will be good to meet everyone x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

KCTT said:


> A tad stressed about the logistics of tomorrow morning but that's just me being a wuss. Will be good to meet everyone x


Me too, I'm a neurotic traveller and probably won't chill out until I've met up with you and Britt at the Holiday Inn


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I will be ok once I am sat on the train at Chester and the announcement confirms I am on the right train . x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am gutted to be missing the meeting tomorrow (but it's for a lovely reason!) so I hope you all have a fantastic time, please take some more photographs!

Hope to see you at the next one xxxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow! I will be thinking of you all. I'll probably be talking to myself on here tomorrow it's going to be a lot quieter! Enjoy yourselves!!!!!
Hugs to you all!








XXX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I will be ok once I am sat on the train at Chester and the announcement confirms I am on the right train . x


I always worry about getting the wrong train and people laugh at me but it actually happened to me a couplem of months ago, there was another train sitting in the platform and I didn't realise. Luckily I realised before it left, almost ended up in Aberdeen instead of Dundee!

I'm on my lunch hour planning my routes on the tube for tomorrow, fingers crossed I don't get on it the wrong way and end up in Clapham instead of Camden!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Soozi said:


> I hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow! I will be thinking of you all. I'll probably be talking to myself on here tomorrow it's going to be a lot quieter! Enjoy yourselves!!!!!
> Hugs to you all!
> 
> View attachment 233551
> XXX


I'm pretty loud kid


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> I always worry about getting the wrong train and people laugh at me but it actually happened to me a couplem of months ago, there was another train sitting in the platform and I didn't realise. Luckily I realised before it left, almost ended up in Aberdeen instead of Dundee!
> 
> I'm on my lunch hour planning my routes on the tube for tomorrow, fingers crossed I don't get on it the wrong way and end up in Clapham instead of Camden!


I wish I could be there to help you once you get to London Hun...London is my home town! it would be nice to see it again and meet all you cat chatters! Hopefully I can make it next year! XXX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> I'm pretty loud kid


Looks like you and me tomorrow Hun! We will have to share a virtual bottle of vino!







xxx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> @Britt
> 
> Here's the link to the photos from the last one - you'll be able to recognise some of us from this!!!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pf-london-get-together.392438/page-19


Hmm, now let's see if I can guess who is who :Nailbiting !


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> I always worry about getting the wrong train and people laugh at me but it actually happened to me a couplem of months ago, there was another train sitting in the platform and I didn't realise. Luckily I realised before it left, almost ended up in Aberdeen instead of Dundee!
> 
> I'm on my lunch hour planning my routes on the tube for tomorrow, fingers crossed I don't get on it the wrong way and end up in Clapham instead of Camden!


Ha ha! If you do that again I'll meet you in Aberdeen  !


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Safe and smooth journey ladies  xx

@Soozi really hope you can make it over next year xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm feeling quite spoilt as it's just 2 miles away from me.... Hop, skip and a short bus ride!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Looks like you and me tomorrow Hun! We will have to share a virtual bottle of vino!
> View attachment 233552
> xxx


Well if it's going to be virtual may I have a thunderbird and lemonade instead








I don't mean to stand you up , but if the sun is out and the kids are climbing the walls we will be tiring them out with a very long walk.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> Well if it's going to be virtual may I have a thunderbird and lemonade instead
> View attachment 233556
> 
> I don't mean to stand you up , but if the sun is out and the kids are climbing the walls we will be tiring them out with a very long walk.


Ok sweetie! I always have ................


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Just to wish one and all a fabulous time tomorrow due to commitments with my elderly parents I just cannot make it only wish I could. Have fun and I hope the day is a success. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Maldives said:


> Just to wish one and all a fabulous time tomorrow due to commitments with my elderly parents I just cannot make it only wish I could. Have fun and I hope the day is a success. X


Lovely to see you @Maldives! Not seen you around for a while!







xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Maldives said:


> Just to wish one and all a fabulous time tomorrow due to commitments with my elderly parents I just cannot make it only wish I could. Have fun and I hope the day is a success. X


Thanks Hun and really hope to see you next time. Oh yes we'll have more of these Get Togethers  At least one more this year


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I wish I could be there to help you once you get to London Hun...London is my home town! it would be nice to see it again and meet all you cat chatters! Hopefully I can make it next year! XXX


Yes pretty please come and see us all next year :Kiss


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Maldives said:


> Just to wish one and all a fabulous time tomorrow due to commitments with my elderly parents I just cannot make it only wish I could. Have fun and I hope the day is a success. X


Really hope you can make the next one xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

KCTT said:


> I will be ok once I am sat on the train at Chester and the announcement confirms I am on the right train . x


Not so much worried about being on the right train to get there - there's only one  Coming home might pose more of a problem  I have the trainline app on my phone so hopefully I'll be able to get on the right one


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I will be easy to spot - I'm about 5' 8'', whiter than a white girl, with shortish auburn hair and I'll will be wearing a grey cat vest and a straw hat!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm so glad everyone is set. I'm so excited to meet everyone tomorow


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> GingerJasper is coming.
> 
> I had a pm from Medran, he was hoping to make it and was going to get back to me to confirm but not heard anything.


Yes I'm going just gotta catch up with all the posts


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@JaimeandBree I don't know what time your setting off I just want to wish you safe journey sweetie.x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Erenya said:


> I will be easy to spot - I'm about 5' 8'', whiter than a white girl, with shortish auburn hair and I'll will be wearing a grey cat vest and a straw hat!


I will be wearing a red Arizona Wildcats t-shirt. At least it has the word cats on it :Bear


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> @JaimeandBree I don't know what time your setting off I just want to wish you safe journey sweetie.x


Thank you Hun. My train is later tonight  x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Erenya said:


> Ladies (and possibly gents)
> 
> If you would like a name badge could you please let me know your real name as soon as possible. I am currently waiting on the following:
> 
> ...


Hi sorry only catching up with all the posts. If it's too late to make me a badge don't worry my non cat name is Julie


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok everyone, I've finally caught up with all the posts in between doing taxi runs. I'm really looking forward to tomorrow but feel bad I haven't got anything to bring, can bring chocolate buttons but not sure what that all about . ALR emailed me about the food but didn't order as I think she said it was ok to order on the day. I'll eat almost anything.

For the people that met before, are we having a whip? I don't/am not allowed to drink wine (makes me fall asleep or dance on tables, both very embarrassing) so don't mind going solo.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You don't need to bring anything just yourself GJ!!!! 

Last time we just asked for seperate bills and each paid ourselves at the end.

Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I won't be bringing anything either - can't really do a food swap when mine have 90% raw.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Safe journey @JaimeandBree

Hope you manage to get a bit of sleep!!
Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow 

And you too KCTT

And everyone who has a long journey to get there!!!

@sarahecp will you remind me "JB and Britt and Erenya" tomorrow as I have the stuff to bring and I've had to hide it away as I spotted teeth marks earlier!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Safe journey @JaimeandBree
> 
> Hope you manage to get a bit of sleep!!
> Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow
> ...


I will remind you


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello All, am so excited about tomorrow! Looking forward to seeing everybody  And seems the weather will be OK. As far as I recall Sarahecp agreed to book some sunshine for June 6th and the girl knows how to work the magic!

See you all in Camden xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hello All, am so excited about tomorrow! Looking forward to seeing everybody  And seems the weather will be OK. As far as I recall Sarahecp agreed to book some sunshine for June 6th and the girl knows how to work the magic!
> 
> See you all in Camden xx


I did :Happy :Happy The booking confirmation says, the sun will have his hat on  










Really looking forward to tomorrow and seeing everyone :Happy :Happy

A safe and smooth journey for you all and see you tomorrow :Happy :Happy xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good night - see you tomorrow :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm beside myself with excitement - I feel like I'm 12 going to a birthday party lol!!!! Night night!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well ladies that's me on the train- London or bust! 

I'll see you all tomorrow! X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well blow me down with a feather JB have you got wifi on the train?????

I'm sooo out of touch!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Well blow me down with a feather JB have you got wifi on the train?????
> 
> I'm sooo out of touch!


3G


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Just popped on to say I hope you all have a lovely day out. Looks like it will be a lovely day, have funx


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

EEE it's tomorrow and I'm so darn excited. My train gets into Liverpool Street at 11:19am so I should get to Camden pretty soon after that  I'll have Internet to update people along the way!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Well made it to Capenhurst station in time to make the train to Chester. I get in with 40 mins to make the connection to London so plenty of time for the obligatory Costa Coffee. Nice walk up so early just me and the birds for company. See everyone later xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm having second thoughts about the Airzona Wildcats tshirt. I wish I had another one to wear. I know you are all super young and look lovely. I'm older than most and feel horrible this morning 

Off to breakfast in 20 minutes. 

Weather woman says that temperature could reach 21


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> I'm having second thoughts about the Airzona Wildcats tshirt. I wish I had another one to wear. I know you are all super young and look lovely. I'm older than most and feel horrible this morning
> 
> Off to breakfast in 20 minutes.
> 
> Weather woman says that temperature could reach 21


Ach Britt don't worry about that, I'm going to look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards after a night on this train! Plus I suspect you are not the oldest among us, and what does age matter anyway!  X


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Did you manage to get some sleep last night J&B?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning ladies :Happy :Happy

What a beautiful morning it is :Happy :Happy 

Britt, stop stressing, you'll be just fine  

And I wish I was super young and looked lovely!!

Did you sleep JB?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I bet we we will all look fabulous. I am going for the been up since 5am look and I am pulling it off fantastically if I do say so myself. x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Still on the train it gets in around 8. I wouldn't describe it as "sleeping" exactly, more "dozing uncomfortably" but it'll do, I'll have a lovely hotel bed tonight!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Still on the train it gets in around 8. I wouldn't describe it as "sleeping" exactly, more "dozing uncomfortably" but it'll do, I'll have a lovely hotel bed tonight!


Reminds me of the overnight ferries I used to get to the Isle of Man. Its amazing how fresh you feel after a couple of coffees x.

Well the announcement has confirmed I am on the right train time to relax x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Trying to put contact lenses in on a moving train is fun - was praying I didn't drop them on the bathroom floor :Vomit or I'd have been blind all weekend!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

KCTT said:


> I bet we we will all look fabulous. I am going for the been up since 5am look and I am pulling it off fantastically if I do say so myself. x


 

I've been up since 4:30, been to the 24 hour Tesco to do my weekly shop and all put away  will sort lunch out for the OH because he's useless  and leave food in the auto feeders because my boys don't have thumbs  and they will starve if I left it up to the OH 

I think I might just about have enough time to paint my whiskers on and drive to HB's


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Trying to put contact lenses in on a moving train is fun - was praying I didn't drop them on the bathroom floor :Vomit or I'd have been blind all weekend!


Eeeek :Vomit :Vomit

You got them in yet?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Eeeek :Vomit :Vomit
> 
> You got them in yet?


Yes they're in, I can see!

You're such an early riser!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I've arrived! London baby!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Still on the train it gets in around 8. I wouldn't describe it as "sleeping" exactly, more "dozing uncomfortably" but it'll do, I'll have a lovely hotel bed tonight!


Welcome to London JB! Are you still coming around 10:30am?

Hotel beds are really comfortable. I slept like a baby the last couple of nights -- that's because Pooh wasn't on my legs. He always sleeps on my lower legs at home and I end up waking up with back pain the next morning because I didn't want to disturb him 
I have contact lenses and realized that one of them has a small tear. I have spare ones but they are of different strength and I can't remember which one fits the right eye


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Have a lovely day and enjoy yourselves everyone, one day I will make a PF meet  

Viv xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> Welcome to London JB! Are you still coming around 10:30am?
> 
> Hotel beds are really comfortable. I slept like a baby the last couple of nights -- that's because Pooh wasn't on my legs. He always sleeps on my lower legs at home and I end up waking up with back pain the next morning because I didn't want to disturb him
> I have contact lenses and realized that one of them has a small tear. I have spare ones but they are of different strength and I can't remember which one fits the right eye


Yes I'll see you around 10.30 Britt!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

vivien said:


> Have a lovely day and enjoy yourselves everyone, one day I will make a PF meet
> 
> Viv xx


Thank you, Viv. I hope to meet you soon


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well I've arrived! London baby!


Woohoo!! :Happy :Happy

Glad you can see  



vivien said:


> Have a lovely day and enjoy yourselves everyone, one day I will make a PF meet
> 
> Viv xx


Thanks Viv :Happy

hopefully you're well enough for the Supreme


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I'm sorry, everyone, but I won't be able to make it today after all...I had an appointment booked and the time has been changed so it clashes with the meet. I was really looking forward to meeting everybody and I feel gutted. Hope you all have a wonderful day, can't wait to hear about it and see photographs!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@JaimeandBree glad you made it in one piece with only a few screws loose.
Have a fab day everyone, eat , drink and be merry, be fabulous


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

egyptianreggae said:


> I'm sorry, everyone, but I won't be able to make it today after all...I had an appointment booked and the time has been changed so it clashes with the meet. I was really looking forward to meeting everybody and I feel gutted. Hope you all have a wonderful day, can't wait to hear about it and see photographs!





idris said:


> @JaimeandBree glad you made it in one piece with only a few screws loose.
> Have a fab day everyone, eat , drink and be merry, be fabulous


Oh that is a shame you won't be able to make it @egyptianreggae from what I saw the last meet was really great. I am trying to get well enough to go to the supreme and meet up with the PF gang  maybe you could do that too. 
Are you not going either @idris? It looks like being a great meet. Maybe you too can come to the supreme. Steve will drive me there if I am able to go so I won't have to negotiate the stairs on the tube stations.

Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

egyptianreggae said:


> I'm sorry, everyone, but I won't be able to make it today after all...I had an appointment booked and the time has been changed so it clashes with the meet. I was really looking forward to meeting everybody and I feel gutted. Hope you all have a wonderful day, can't wait to hear about it and see photographs!


 That's such a shame, I was looking forward to meeting you at last


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> Woohoo!! :Happy :Happy
> 
> Glad you can see
> 
> ...


Thank you Sarah. You f Steve is off I will try and get there hopefully I will be able to master the scooter then lol. He will drive me there then I won't have the worry of negotiating the stairs on the tube have a lovey day all of you you have lovely weather too.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This is the earliest I've got up on a weekend since the last get together lol!!! 

Had one too many wines last night and went to bed quite late so feel slightly worse for wear, but hopping the caffeine will kick in soon and a breath of fresh air cleaning out the girls should do the trick too.

Arghhhhh I don't know what to wear!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> This is the earliest I've got up on a weekend since the last get together lol!!!
> 
> Had one too many wines last night and went to bed quite late so feel slightly worse for wear, but hopping the caffeine will kick in soon and a breath of fresh air cleaning out the girls should do the trick too.
> 
> Arghhhhh I don't know what to wear!!!!


I would advise wellies, with leggings and a t shirt and some heavy duty rubber gauntlets. mucking out can be a bit gross


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> This is the earliest I've got up on a weekend since the last get together lol!!!
> 
> Had one too many wines last night and went to bed quite late so feel slightly worse for wear, but hopping the caffeine will kick in soon and a breath of fresh air cleaning out the girls should do the trick too.
> 
> Arghhhhh I don't know what to wear!!!!


Borrow one of H's cute dresses


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> I'm sorry, everyone, but I won't be able to make it today after all...I had an appointment booked and the time has been changed so it clashes with the meet. I was really looking forward to meeting everybody and I feel gutted. Hope you all have a wonderful day, can't wait to hear about it and see photographs!


That's a shame ER  hope you can make the next one.



idris said:


> @JaimeandBree glad you made it in one piece with only a few screws loose.
> Have a fab day everyone, eat , drink and be merry, be fabulous


Thanks idris 

Are you going to try to make the Supreme? Be so lovely to meet you.



huckybuck said:


> This is the earliest I've got up on a weekend since the last get together lol!!!
> 
> Had one too many wines last night and went to bed quite late so feel slightly worse for wear, but hopping the caffeine will kick in soon and a breath of fresh air cleaning out the girls should do the trick too.
> 
> Arghhhhh I don't know what to wear!!!!


Oh dear! Hope you feel better after cleaning out the girls.

I'm having that problem, I can't decide on what top and what shoes


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Looking forward to today folks  See you all in a few hours


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I'm having that problem, I can't decide on what top and what shoes


That's a problem I don't have. All I have here is a pair of GAP jeans and a lousy tshirt. I'm ashamed of showing up at that get together dressed like that


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

@Britt i don't own nice clothes so I wouldn't worry, I look like a scruff wherever I go 

I'm going to leave about 10:30, should get to you all for 12!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

vivien said:


> Have a lovely day and enjoy yourselves everyone, one day I will make a PF meet
> 
> Viv xx


Hi Viv, of course you'll make it to one of PF meets. Just look after your health and get strong and well! Sending some special healing vibes xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

egyptianreggae said:


> I'm sorry, everyone, but I won't be able to make it today after all...I had an appointment booked and the time has been changed so it clashes with the meet. I was really looking forward to meeting everybody and I feel gutted. Hope you all have a wonderful day, can't wait to hear about it and see photographs!


Oh what a pity. I was really looking forward to meeting you! Good luck with an appointment and see you next time xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Safely arrived at Euston, just grabbing some more caffeine before heading up to Camden to meet Britt and JaimeandBree. Question is walk or tube it, such a nice day x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I already changed t shirts twice. I have three different ones in my carry on and I feel fat in each of them


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am sure you look just fine Britt, what colour have you gone for so I know who to look out for. I am orange and white top with beige trouser. x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I am sure you look just fine Britt, what colour have you gone for so I know who to look out for. I am orange and white top with beige trouser. x


Black tee, blue jeans and my cat scarf :Cat


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Have a fab time ladies xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

i'm not super young I'm just horrendously immature!  I'm not thin either lol.

train just got in. sat next to a stunning asian lad all the way here. he smells lovely!!

good start!!


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I'm on the train. Have half an hour or so left then tubing to Camden. Might be there about twenty to twelve which will leave me time to find the pub haha!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@Soozi sorry hun :Singing we got to get out of this place :Singing maximilian is climbing , holly is climbing , Matthias is climbing ,I'm climbing the walls. I've made a picnic. anyone walking the Dove in Derbyshire today witnessing a dysfunctional family , with one hormonal child in full strop and one child in a full tantrum, walk the other way, in fact, leg it. They do not want to go, they ARE going.
Have a lovely day everyone , I know I shall.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> @Soozi sorry hun :Singing we got to get out of this place :Singing maximilian is climbing , holly is climbing , Matthias is climbing ,I'm climbing the walls. I've made a picnic. anyone walking the Dove in Derbyshire today witnessing a dysfunctional family , with one hormonal child in full strop and one child in a full tantrum, walk the other way, in fact, leg it. They do not want to go, they ARE going.
> Have a lovely day everyone , I know I shall.


@idris Ive got my choccy buttons for later Hun! I'll be fine! It means I get a bit more housework done I suppose! Oh happy days!
Have a lovely day to everyone!!!





















XXX


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm going to be about 15 mins late, had a bit of a litter disaster!

I was carrying out a bin bag of used litter to the bin when the bag broke all over my carpeted stairs...

Had to clean it all up, but am now enroute!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

As per usual,  I'm running about 15 minutes late! See you all soon :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm lost in Camden lol. So I'm just wandering up and down Parkway xD


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> I'm lost in Camden lol. So I'm just wandering up and down Parkway xD


What are you near? I can come find you!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> I'm lost in Camden lol. So I'm just wandering up and down Parkway xD


@kerryelizabeth do you want me to message HB for you Hun?


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

It's okay guys. I found it! Now I'm standing outside just finishing my coke lol


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Hope you all have an amazing time today!


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

I had a really lovely time today, thank you so much! I'd have loved to have stayed longer but I was freezing (should have brought a jacket) and my social anxiety was picking up a bit.

But thank you for having me, I had such a lovely time! I hope I can join you again some time.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Well that's me back on the train and heading back North. I had a really lively day and I am so pleased I made the trip down. It was so nice to meet everyone and I came away with lots of nice treats for both me and Tipsy. The Topsy magnet I was given was lovely (will post a pic when not on my phone). It really touched me the thought that went into that, I have a lot of photos of my boy on the fridge and I think it will really set them off nicely. Gosh just thinking about it has some tears on the train, well been a crazy cat lady all day so may as well continue. Thankyou for a lovely day everyone and Thankyou to everyone who arranged it. I post again later when not on phone and have better signal xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> It's okay guys. I found it! Now I'm standing outside just finishing my coke lol


We also kinda got lost but managed to find our way back to the Holiday Inn via Mornington Crescent 

I had a great day today and hope to meet you all at the next get together!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well ladies I've just made it to my hotel (further tube problems, gaaah!) and about ready to crash  I have been upgraded to a fabby deluxe room so that's good 

Just want to say thank you to you all I've had a fab day meeting you all, so nice to put faces to names (and learn real names!!!) and you're all just as lovely in real life 

Shout out to @huckybuck for the amazing cat biscuits










... @Erenya for badges and litter box lucky dip (yes you read that right)

... And @Ragdollsfriend @ALR and @sarahecp for organising, sorry if I've forgotten anyone!!!

...and if I thought I came with a lot of cat food I left with more, hopeful enough for J&B to forgive my abandonment of them (though I've just been informed that granny and grandad have been in 4 times today so they're probably getting more attention than if I was there!)










Also thanks so much @Britt for letting me stash my luggage in your room after the tubes let me down this morning, you're a star!

Look forward to seeing you all again next time  xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well ladies I've just made it to my hotel (further tube problems, gaaah!) and about ready to crash  I have been upgraded to a fabby deluxe room so that's good
> 
> Also thanks so much @Britt for letting me stash my luggage in your room after the tubes let me down this morning, you're a star!
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all again next time  xxx


Deluxe room? Lucky you! You need it after your night on the train.

I was really happy to meet up with you and KCTT this morning. I enjoyed our cup of tea and the chat.

I will definitely visit Scotland if not this year it will be next year (just saw an ad on TV about visitscotland.com).

I'm really happy I made it this time. I wish you would all live in Brussels, we could all hang out together 

I bet Pooh is gonna ask me when I will travel again when he sees all the goodies that I have for him!


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for such a lovely day. It was wonderful to meet you all. The food swap was great, cat biscuits and lucky dip.

Can't wait for the next meet up.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I had a lovely day and am now sitting here with a cup of tea and my kitty biscuit relaxing.....The boys are causing absolute mayhem around me running around at a million miles an hour and I'm just letting them get on with it!!!!!

It was lovely to meet you all even though I didn't get a chance to talk much to some of you (always happens in big groups) but at least I can now put faces to names.... Thank you to Ragdollsfriend, ALR and Sarah for organising x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We're home too, just - it was a long trip back because of road closures and traffic!! Apologies to @sarahecp for the expletives in the car!!!!!
O/H reckons the next meet up should be in Chalfont St Giles lol!!!

It was such a lovely day again and so nice to add some new faces as well. I'm so sorry if I didn't get around to chatting to everyone.

@kerryelizabeth134 I only realised you had arrived when you were just leaving so feel awful for not even saying hello, just goodbye!!!

@Britt I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to speak to you for longer but it was lovely to meet you at last and thank you for the chocolates - you honestly didn't need to but I will devour them later! BTW you are SO NOT FAT!!!!!

@Azriel391 so pleased you made it and hope Oscar didn't miss you too much!

I feel like I'm at an awards ceremony!! Thank you @Erenya for organising the lucky dip etc, great idea and thanks to @ALR for sorting out the meal orders, to @Ragdollsfriend for Little H's mouse - he loves it!!!



JaimeandBree said:


> Well ladies I've just made it to my hotel (further tube problems, gaaah!) and about ready to crash  I have been upgraded to a fabby deluxe room so that's good
> 
> Just want to say thank you to you all I've had a fab day meeting you all, so nice to put faces to names (and learn real names!!!) and you're all just as lovely in real life
> 
> ...


So pleased you got here JB and pleased they gave you an upgrade - hopefully you can relax and enjoy the room tonight before you nod off!!!

Lastly whoever bought the ziwipeak venison - a big thank you!! It's Grace's favourite and I haven't been able to source any for ages - result!!!

Pics to follow...


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> That's a shame ER  hope you can make the next one.
> 
> Thanks idris
> 
> ...


Thanks







Probably not  I can just imagine the uproar here if mummy was away for a while. I spent 6 weeks in hospital the other year very ill indeed, the children still have not recovered from the experience and are very clingy to their mum, especially max. Separation anxiety works both ways tho lol I'm also a fat biffer nowadays I know it's not important but I need to shed quite a bit


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They're not great pics sorry - it was difficult when certain people (naming no names OR) don't want their pic taken!!!! I'll get you one day!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I want to know more details , who looked fab , who enjoyed themselves a lot , what goodies were on offer , what the pub was like I'm.sure you get my drift , stop being so closed chested , cough the Goss.lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> We're home too, just - it was a long trip back because of road closures and traffic!! Apologies to @sarahecp for the expletives in the car!!!!!
> O/H reckons the next meet up should be in Chalfont St Giles lol!!!
> 
> It was such a lovely day again and so nice to add some new faces as well. I'm so sorry if I didn't get around to chatting to everyone.
> ...


Complimentary dressing grown on, glass of red, Tom Cox book, I'm set for the night!m

Looking forward to a nice day in London tomorrow before heading home


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Everyone looked fab!!!! There was an impressive amount of cat clothing being modelled - at one point the bar staff asked JB if she was with the Crazy Cat Ladies lol!!! The pub was very busy compared to the last venue and we were glad we were outside because you wouldn't have been able to hear each other speak inside!!! It did get a little chilly though! Food was good and the drinks flowed!
I think the pub staff raised a few eyebrows when all the cat food appeared on the table for the food swop and then did a double take when the litter tray litter dip was placed on the table as well!!! But I don't think we disgraced ourselves!!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Glad you all had a great day  the weather was great and it sounds like you had a lovely time xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Litter tray dip? Please expand


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such a great idea of @Erenya 's

Basically some little wrapped "catty" gifts for the slaves placed in a litter tray (clean litter) and everyone can pick one.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

idris said:


> Litter tray dip? Please expand


HB brought a litter tray and a bag of litter to put on the table. There were small presents for each of us hidden in the litter


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm quite jealous of you all, sounds like you had a fab time  @huckybuck if you have a pets corner near you they sell the ziwipeak venison, I got some for Matilda last week & she was pretty keen on it too


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Britt said:


> HB brought a litter tray and a bag of litter to put on the table. There were small presents for each of us hidden in the litter


Cool


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Such a great idea of @Erenya 's
> 
> Basically some little wrapped "catty" gifts for the slaves placed in a litter tray (clean litter) and everyone can pick one.


So glad it was clean litter after what I've seen on another thread lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww it all sounds like a real fun day! So pleased you all had a good time! I missed you all though! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx
@huckybuck thanks for the photos sweetie! You all look lovely ladies!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Matrod said:


> I'm quite jealous of you all, sounds like you had a fab time  @huckybuck if you have a pets corner near you they sell the ziwipeak venison, I got some for Matilda last week & she was pretty keen on it too


I have thanks Matrod. Unfortunately mine only stock the venison and fish blue packet - I did actually buy about 10 bags as they were having problems stocking it at the time. But haven't seen the venison only for ages!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

idris said:


> I want to know more details , who looked fab , who enjoyed themselves a lot , what goodies were on offer , what the pub was like I'm.sure you get my drift , stop being so closed chested , cough the Goss.lol


Pooh is gonna bless the girls when he sees all the tasty treats that I bring back tomorrow.
He also gets a Zoom Groom, cosmic catnip mice (Auntie HB is spoiling him again) and other goodies.

I don't look too fat on the pics


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I have thanks Matrod. Unfortunately mine only stock the venison and fish blue packet - I did actually buy about 10 bags as they were having problems stocking it at the time. But haven't seen the venison only for ages!!


Awwww Hun you sent me a bag! Liddy likes it too!:Cat xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Home at last! exhausted too but no more trouble on the trains thank goodness! I know why I hate the underground 
Thank you ladies for making it such a memorable day - even my husband asked if we were doing it again


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> There was an impressive amount of cat clothing being modelled - at one point the bar staff asked JB if she was with the Crazy Cat Ladies lol!!!


That was a very confusing conversation because one of the bar staff who didn't know what was going on then thought we had cats outside with us! I had to explain politely that, no, we were Crazy Cat Ladies _sans_ cats for the afternoon! Then she asked if I knew why her cat didn't like her. I told her to go outside and ask the experts (don't think she took me up on that) 

I took one picture, pathetic effort, but here it is!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Awwww it all sounds like a real fun day! So pleased you all had a good time! I missed you all though! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx
> @huckybuck thanks for the photos sweetie! You all look lovely ladies!


Oh @Soozi you would have loved it!!! We missed you too and all the other PF regulars who couldn't attend. I've had an idea about skyping next time lol!!!



Soozi said:


> Awwww Hun you sent me a bag! Liddy likes it too!:Cat xxx


Oh I'm really glad she liked it - I wasn't sure if she would as some do some don't! But I'll be happy to pop some in your next parcel!!!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I had a fab afternoon cat chatters, thank you. Thank you as well to you lovely ladies @huckybuck and @Erenya for the biscuit and cat scarf (from the litter tray!).


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Ooh and the free profiteroles desert! :Happy


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Home , bathed , glass vino n pj , what a lovely lovely afternoon with everyone  thankyou @Ragdollsfriend , @sarahecp and @ALR for organising today, to @Erenya for catlitter luckydip (aided and abbetted by @huckybuck who also brought kitty biscuits for all xx) @Erenya had also been so very thoughtful and brought a beautiful fridge magnet in wood and engraved for Beausie, Leo and Topsy , so much thought, kindness love and understanding -thankyou doesn't seem enough . Hope you're homesafe @lymorelynn my tube n bus buddie , lovely to see you again  right gushing like Gwyneth so offnow . Brilliant day, wonderful people .... thankyou xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oh @Soozi you would have loved it!!! We missed you too and all the other PF regulars who couldn't attend. I've had an idea about skyping next time lol!!!
> 
> Oh I'm really glad she liked it - I wasn't sure if she would as some do some don't! But I'll be happy to pop some in your next parcel!!!


That's why I am so jealous I know it would be such a great afternoon with all you guys! but I'm loving seeing the photos! Any more??????:Snaphappy xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Soozi said:


> That's why I am so jealous I know it would be such a great afternoon with all you guys! but I'm loving seeing the photos! Any more??????:Snaphappy xxx


@Soozi.... I'm thinking "Cat Chatters do Tenerife" is sounding like a fab idea and I'd probably get more sleep than I did going to London!

(I'm doing well though, surprised I'm still alert tbh!)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lunabuma said:


> Ooh and the free profiteroles desert! :Happy


Free profiteroles ?????? oh no what did I miss! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Staff made a slight mistake with the dessert orders - 4 free profiterole desserts. I'd paid for mine and delicious they were too!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> @Soozi.... I'm thinking "Cat Chatters do Tenerife" is sounding like a fab idea and I'd probably get more sleep than I did going to London!
> 
> (I'm doing well though, surprised I'm still alert tbh!)


I'm so up for a Cat Chat Tenerife get together!!! I have a feeling a lot of wine would be consumed and the talk would become decidedly litter tray!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh I'm sneaky HB


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> @lymorelynn I din't know you had your camera out!!!! OR will murder you!!!
> 
> I'm so up for a Cat Chat Tenerife get together!!! I have a feeling a lot of wine would be consumed and the talk would become decidedly litter tray!!!


 Oh it definitely would


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> @lymorelynn I din't know you had your camera out!!!! OR will murder you!!!
> 
> Lol it's a fab pic of @huckybuck and @oliviarussian


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm home and I'm shattered :Yawn

I had such a lovely day :Happy :Happy It was really nice to see those again who I've met before and really nice to meet those I haven't. Sorry to those I didn't get a chance to speak to much, hope we can catch up more on the next ones.

A big thank you to @Ragdollsfriend, @ALR, and @Erenya for organising :Happy @huckybuck for the cat shaped biscuits and Mr HB for being taxi :Happy tell Mr HB I agree with him about the next meet being in the Chalfonts 

Thank you @Ragdollsfriend for the Kattovit, it went down a treat with both Frank and Seb   to @Joy84 for the silvervine catnip kicker, it's caused uproar between my 3, it didn't make them all soppy and drool, it made them super crazy   Seb and Roman have only just calmed down!

@Azriel391 I'm so glad you made it today, was lovely to see you again :Happy I hope Oscar was ok and enjoyed Radio 2 :Happy

I got a lovely cat scarf from the litter tray lucky dip  such a fab idea!!

I'm defiantly up for a PF trip to Tenerife :Happy

Thank you everyone for such a lovely day, can't wait until the next one! :Happy :Happy xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I hope that you can join us next time, Soozi. Today was so much fun, it was my first "meal" among other people. I should try and do this more often.

JB and I talked about Birmingham and I'm gonna look into it. I have to google Birmingham first 

Are you, ladies, planning another get together after The Supreme?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt said:


> I hope that you can join us next time, Soozi. Today was so much fun, it was my first "meal" among other people. I should try and do this more often.
> 
> JB and I talked about Birmingham and I'm gonna look into it. I have to google Birmingham first
> 
> Are you, ladies, planning another get together after The Supreme?


We were thinking of having a Christmas one Britt!!!

Birmingham is quite cosmopolitan these days (I'm a Brummie) and it's not far from Stratford Upon Avon (birthplace of Shakespeare) and Warwick (beautiful old castle).

http://visitbirmingham.com/what-to-do/

http://www.visitstratforduponavon.co.uk

http://www.visitwarwick.co.uk


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> We were thinking of having a Christmas one Britt!!!
> 
> Birmingham is quite cosmopolitan these days (I'm a brummie) and it's not far from Stratford Upon Avon (birthplace of Shakespeare) and Warwick (beautiful old castle).


Christmas would be perfect. I run away from home at that time of the year because I have no family left and having nobody to celebrate Xmas with makes me depressed.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Out of interest, who is going to the Supreme?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> Out of interest, who is going to the Supreme?


Me! I'm going to spend the weekend in Birmingham as it's a long way for me for one day, will be nice to get another weekend away 

Think there a good number of others too


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Me! I'm going to spend the weekend in Birmingham as it's a long way for me for one day, will be nice to get another weekend away
> 
> Think there a good number of others too


Hopefully I will get to meet a few of you. Missed nearly everybody last year!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Me! I'm going to spend the weekend in Birmingham as it's a long way for me for one day, will be nice to get another weekend away
> 
> Think there a good number of others too


I'll be there too


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh wow your get together looks so much fun! Id love to meet other cat minded folk!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Me too!!


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Ladies, it looks like it was a fab meet and I am so jealous again! Lots of lovely smiles in the photos - and the lovely sunshine too - how perfect!

Hopefully I will not have a prior engagement for the next one, and also have every intention of going to the supreme this year.

So glad you had a great time - was thinking of you all today.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh wow the pics are lovely I had such a good time today. It was really nice meeting everyone. 

I felt quite tired when I got home but Bubble gave me a good kneading which was refreshing


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So I tried to get a photo of my goodies to show you but this happened so I guess we get someone's approval 



Once I managed to get Tipsy to leave them alone I can show you my goodies for Tipsy The free range eggs and cat biscuit from @huckybuck that I have safely got home, my scarf from the litter tray lucky dip (need to keep an eye on that as my mum has mentioned several times how nice it is), and Topy's magnet.



Here is a close up of the magnet which I love even if it did make me cry it is now on Topsy's photo on the fridge. Thankyou so much @Erenya it really does mean so much that you did this.



Now I can tag thankyou to @Ragdollsfriend @ALR and @Erenya for organising you all did such a great job. Thankyou for @JaimeandBree and @Britt for making sure I found the pub you guys led the way I just followed. Thank you to everyone for such a lovely day I will definitely be at the next one if I can make it xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

KCTT said:


> So I tried to get a photo of my goodies to show you but this happened so I guess we get someone's approval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Topsy's magnet and the others almost made me cry too it was such a lovely thought xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I thought the magnets were absolutely lovely - @Erenya was so thoughtful.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

@Erenya thank you again xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so jealous, looks as though you all had a fab time. I would have loved to be with you and hope that some day we can have one north of the border although I'd probably be embarrassed to meet you lovely folks as I'm hefty now due to medications. Bleh going from a 10 to a 16 in 4 months hasn't been fun.

It must have been great to put names to faces.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

I had such a lovely time this afternoon, great to meet those I'd not met before and to see some more familiar faces. 

Massive thank you to @Ragdollsfriend @Erenya and @ALR for your amazing organisational skills!

I'll defo be going along to Supreme this year as usual and would be lovely to meet up with you all again then.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Reposting some photos with apologies to OR


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for a fab day everyone. I've just got back from my second engagement of the day. Absolutely done in and ready to sleep for a month.

Deffo going to the supreme this year to see you all again! But massive thanks to the organisers and it was great to see some new faces as well as some familiar faces


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You'll sleep well tonight JP!!! Hope you get a lie in in the morning!!
Take care xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like a grand day! Hope everyone enjoyed themselves! 

I'll be going to the Supreme again this year - maybe I shall succeed in laying low again! :Bag


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I just asked my cat sitter about end October and December and she says that she is available if I decide to take some time off.

It's gonna be hard to leave you all behind later, ladies. I'm gonna miss you and I can't wait to see you again!

@Soozi, it would be fun to skype at our next Get Together. Or better to fly to Teneriffe for a tropical Get Together!

@JaimeandBree, what's on your agenda today? Sightseeing?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I tried to post last night but the blooming meds kicked in  have you ever tried typing while trying to keep your eyes open lol I am so glad you had a fabulous time and you had fantastic weather too.  I really wish I could of been there. Never mind I am going hell for leather to try and get to the supreme. Love the photos too 

Viv xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

hi guys! I got back to Bristol just after 9pm last night - no cute guy on this train (more the pity) Einstein was witing outside for me when i got to my front door, which was nice  - absolutely knackered so I pretty much went straight to bed 

I confess, the bags were getting preeetttyyyy weighty by the time I got in and then Einstein decided that everything in there was for him so I had to hide it all away!

So nice to meet you guys. I'm glad everyone had a good time - I'll hopefully make the supreme in October this year!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@Shoshannah no lying low lady, we'll be hunting you down 

@Britt that will be good if you can come over for the next one.

@vivien You will be at the Supreme  get road testing that scooter 

@Erenya told you those bags would be heavy!

Can't wait until the next one


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> @Shoshannah no lying low lady, we'll be hunting you down
> 
> @Britt that will be good if you can come over for the next one.
> 
> ...


Will do Hun 

Viv xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi my dear All, thanks so much for coming!! apologies for my late post but had to dash out last night  massive thanks to @ALR and @Erenya @huckybuck for all hard work to make our pub lunch even more fun 

I'm a bit shy so terribly sorry if I didn't mingle enough. I tried to speak to everyone.

Hope to see you soon!
xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My goodies  









and thanks to HB for my eggs :Happy :Happy









Unfortunately my bag wasn't big enough to catnap Holly and Gracie (think that's Gracie)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> I just asked my cat sitter about end October and December and she says that she is available if I decide to take some time off.
> 
> It's gonna be hard to leave you all behind later, ladies. I'm gonna miss you and I can't wait to see you again!
> 
> ...


Well it's looking like a lovely day today, I am refreshed and relaxed after a good night's sleep.

I'm just about to get dressed and then head over to Shakespeare's Globe for a nosy round then the Tate Modern. I think I'll then stow my bags in King's Cross and potter around the British Museum and possibly the British Library this afternoon.

I'm hoping I can pick up some kind of canvas shopper in one of the gift shops as the M&S bag the cat food is in is threatening to give out 

Thanks again for such a fab day yesterday, I'm always happy to have a cheeky weekend in London so I'll definitely come down for the Christmas one if I can  and looking forward to seeing lots of you at the Supreme 

@mudgekin we should definitely look at a get together up north maybe in the new year as there are already a couple of others planned for this year, I'm hoping we could entice some of our southern based members to make the journey up to Glasgow or Edinburgh


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well it's looking like a lovely day today, I am refreshed and relaxed after a good night's sleep.
> 
> I'm just about to get dressed and then head over to Shakespeare's Globe for a nosy round then the Tate Modern. I think I'll then stow my bags in King's Cross and potter around the British Museum and possibly the British Library this afternoon.
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful morning  

Glad you had a good night sleep 

Sounds like you've got a great day planned 

Look forward to seeing you at the Christmas one 

What time is your train home?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

And just look at my "take away" from yesterday's PF London Get Together. Thank you @Erenya for my fridge magnet to alway remember my angel Leo xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> @mudgekin we should definitely look at a get together up north maybe in the new year as there are already a couple of others planned for this year, I'm hoping we could entice some of our southern based members to make the journey up to Glasgow or Edinburgh


I would definitely join you northern lot for a get together - happy to fly up so Glasgow or Edinburgh is fine by me!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I would also join you for a Scottish meet up I know Glasgow is easy by train and I am sure Edinburgh would be as equally easy. Also liking the talk of Tenerife meet lol, can never not enjoy the sun. Not sure I can make the Supreme as that the week I have off work so depends if we go away. Christmas in London is always nice so should be able to make that. Enjoy your day Jaimeandbree I love Shakespeare's Globe so looking forward to seeing a play there in August.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Loving the pics! I really think you should label them as to who is who 
Looks like you had a great day, was thinking of you yesterday, what a lovely day weather wise it was too!
Confession time, I managed to get out of the Essex hen meal thing, but instead I was assissting at the birth of 6 beautiful fluffy babies   So my day was still at related!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

PF London Get Together away from London? Count me in as I'm happy to travel north too


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Loving the pics! I really think you should label them as to who is who
> Looks like you had a great day, was thinking of you yesterday, what a lovely day weather wise it was too!
> Confession time, I managed to get out of the Essex hen meal thing, but instead I was assissting at the birth of 6 beautiful fluffy babies   So my day was still at related!


Susan, these softie southerners were complaining it was chilly, it was positively balmy compared to the weather we've been having up in Scotland!

I'm having a glass of fizz at a cafe on the Southbank after a morning going round the Tate Modern - still not sure I "get" modern art but turns out I do like looking at it!

It turns out there's a permit of The Merchant of Venice in the Globe this afternoon and I've managed to get a return ticket, result 

Train back is at 8.30 xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Susan, these softie southerners were complaining it was chilly, it was positively balmy compared to the weather we've been having up in Scotland!


 I would have been one of them lol! I feel the cold easily, when I went to Aberdeen and Edinburgh late May a couple of years ago it was like the Arctic to me!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I was bl00dy frozen yesterday, but I am always cold 

I'd be up for a Northern meet up  just have to make I sure I pack my thermals


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm in Scotland and since moving up here 3 years ago still haven't made any friends (my life revolves around Popcorn!) so it would be really nice to attend a get together up North.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Never mind nesh southerners look at this oober nesh northener in the sunny garden today 








She has just declared that she hates the sun . God's help me she's only 10 lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

She's a cutie! What's wrong in being a Diva at 10!!!:Joyful:Joyful:JoyfulXXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh I spotted a cat on her sweatshirt I think! 
Crazy cat lady in the making - you go girl!!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rockin the hatnshades look !!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I just got back home and Pooh was waiting for me in the garden. He loves everything I bought him and he is now licking one of the cosmic catnip mice that auntie HB gave me. My boy is really happy! Thank you all.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks as though he's in heaven there Britt :Cat:Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> I just got back home and Pooh was waiting for me in the garden. He loves everything I bought him and he is now licking one of the cosmic catnip mice that auntie HB gave me. My boy is really happy! Thank you all.


Glad you got home safe, that is a gorgeous picture of Pooh!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Looks as though he's in heaven there Britt :Cat:Cat


Oh he is, Lynn, believe me. He cannot let go of that mouse 

Thank you JB. Are you on the train already? When will you be home? Another night on the train is gonna kill your neck and back.

I had to put my carry on in the garage, Pooh was trying to destroy it


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> Oh he is, Lynn, believe me. He cannot let go of that mouse
> 
> Thank you JB. Are you on the train already? When will you be home? Another night on the train is gonna kill your neck and back.
> 
> I had to put my carry on in the garage, Pooh was trying to destroy it


I'm currently in the pub in King's Cross, train is at 8.30. I'm not looking forward to the journey back but it was worth it, I've had a great weekend, had a brilliant day today as well 

I get back into Dundee around 6am tomorrow - it will be home, smoochies/ beg forgiveness of J&B, then bed for a good few hours!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm currently in the pub in King's Cross, train is at 8.30. I'm not looking forward to the journey back but it was worth it, I've had a great weekend, had a brilliant day today as well
> 
> I get back into Dundee around 6am tomorrow - it will be home, smoochies/ beg forgiveness of J&B, then bed for a good few hours!


Weather was warmer today than yesterday, that's for sure.

Have a safe trip back home! I'm already surfing the website visitscotland (and also visitbirmingham).


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> I'm in Scotland and since moving up here 3 years ago still haven't made any friends (my life revolves around Popcorn!) so it would be really nice to attend a get together up North.


Where in Scotland are you PM?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have a safe journey tonight and I hope you get some rest JB!!!
Did you enjoy the Merchant of Venice?

Have a relaxing few days holiday too.

I've loads of pics to post that I've taken today so catch up when you can!! Big kisses and cuddles to J&B!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad Pooh likes his mousey!!! The pictures of him are great. I bet he was thrilled to see you back! 

The chocolates are delicious, thank you so much…I've had to hide them from Mr HB as he keeps sneaking one and I've told him they're all mine!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh what a happy boy Pooh looks, I think you are going to be his good books for a long time after this trip I am glad you had a good trip home Britt. Safe trip back JaimeandBree sounds like you had a fab day. I was telling my mum about yesterday and about how I will hopefully be coming down for the Christmas meet and I think I may have a plus 1. Officially she will be "Christmas shopping" but she has seen the scarfs that were given out as part of the Litter Tray lucky dip and I think she wants a go


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Have a safe journey tonight and I hope you get some rest JB!!!
> Did you enjoy the Merchant of Venice?
> 
> Have a relaxing few days holiday too.
> ...


Merchant of Venice was fantastic, I'm so glad I ended up going, such a lovely atmosphere and totally different experience to being in a darkened theatre, with it being open air the fact that it was a bright sunny day gave it such a different feel 

I then had a bite to eat and a glass of Pinot in a lovely pub in Blackfriars 

I forgot how much I love visiting London (tube problems aside!) and will definitely be back soon


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Merchant of Venice was fantastic, I'm so glad I ended up going, such a lovely atmosphere and totally different experience to being in a darkened theatre, with it being open air the fact that it was a bright sunny day gave it such a different feel
> 
> I then had a bite to eat and a glass of Pinot in a lovely pub in Blackfriars
> 
> I forgot how much I love visiting London (tube problems aside!) and will definitely be back soon


Well next time you are down you will have to try to venture slightly out of London westwards!!!! There are at least 7 cats waiting for a visit!!!

Glad you liked the play, I studied it at school so can't remember a lot about it other than *******!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad you got home safely @Britt and Pooh was pleased to see you and loves his mouse  great photo  

@JaimeandBree pleased you had a fab day  safe journey home and enjoy your break from work


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I already miss you all and can't wait for the next Get Together to take place. The cat sitter is free at Christmas. All I need to do is give her my dates (and make my hotel reservation ASAP since they are always busy at that time of the year).


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Safe journey home @JaimeandBree , v envious of Merchant of Venice at Globe experience , sleep well tomorrow and enjoy your long hols xx
Oh @Britt Pooh looks so happy to have you home  and with his mousey , look forward to seeing you both again soon xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Well next time you are down you will have to try to venture slightly out of London westwards!!!! There are at least 7 cats waiting for a visit!!!
> 
> Glad you liked the play, I studied it at school so can't remember a lot about it other than *******!!!


Oooh I won't hesitate HB!

I must be one of the only people I know who didn't study it at school, we did Othello instead, so it was a whole new experience for me 

On the train now, it hasn't left yet, looking forward to seeing my babies tomorrow morning :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss

@Azriel391 i didn't get nearly enough time to speak to you yesterday, always the same with big groups, but next time for sure!  Did you manage to entice Oscar with any of the food you brought back?xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree I sent you a PM i think!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> JaimeandBree I sent you a PM i think!


Yes I got it, I'll reply properly when I'm home  xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Soozi I think I'm channelling you


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> View attachment 233845
> @Soozi I think I'm channelling you


Ooooh you little monkey! That's a real tease I've finished mine! xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ooohh giant buttons on the train , Oscar still picking , syrynged nurti cal paste n pills this eve xx this morn he spent 5 hrs on my bed under fleece , came down when i popped out for couple hrs n spent rest day in washing basket on top clean sheets eaten bout tablespoon today, keep trying xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Safe journey again j&b , might I ask how is it a train can take 9 ish hours between London and Dundee. Do you have to change trains?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Safe journey again j&b , might I ask how is it a train can take 9 ish hours between London and Dundee. Do you have to change trains?


No it's direct but splits off into different directions once in Scotland, it hangs around in Edinburgh for a good while the coaches are attached/detached


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ah! I understand now. I could not sleep under those circumstances, all that shunting would put me off.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> No it's direct but splits off into different directions once in Scotland, it hangs around in Edinburgh for a good while the coaches are attached/detached


Safe journey home Hun! I hope you manage a little shut eye.:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

idris said:


> , all that shunting would put me off.


Oooh "shunting" that's another lovely word. I like a bit of shunting!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Oooh "shunting" that's another lovely word. I like a bit of shunting!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> View attachment 233850





huckybuck said:


> Oooh "shunting" that's another lovely word. I like a bit of shunting!!!!


It's the shunting when you're already half asleep that always puts me off 

I couldn't do the sleeper and go to work on the morning because realistically you're not going to get much sleep, but if I can go home and have a snooze then it's fine, worth a bit of tiredness!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> It's the shunting when you're already half asleep that always puts me off
> 
> I couldn't do the sleeper and go to work on the morning because realistically you're not going to get much sleep, but if I can go home and have a snooze then it's fine, worth a bit of tiredness!


 I can see how people mucking about with your undercarriage would keep you awake :Wideyed


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Well I'm shunting off to bed now! Good night lovelies! Enjoy those buttons JB! :Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Well I'm shunting off to bed now! Good night lovelies! Enjoy those buttons JB! :Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


Nite nite sweetie x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> I can see how people mucking about with your undercarriage would keep you awake :Wideyed


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Well I'm shunting off to bed now! Good night lovelies! Enjoy those buttons JB! :Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


They're long gone!


idris said:


> I can see how people mucking about with your undercarriage would keep you awake :Wideyed


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Off to try and get some shut eye now, should be a good few hours before there's any shunting! Night night lovelies xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet dreams everyone xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well that's me home, J&B seem pleased to see me, off to bed for some zzzzZZZZZ's now!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well that's me home, J&B seem pleased to see me, off to bed for some zzzzZZZZZ's now!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad you're home safe and sound JB, I bet they are thrilled to have you back (although if not too thrilled it means they were very well looked after).


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am soooo jealous of you all...
Sounds - and looks - like you all have a fab time.
But please add some names to the photos, I would love to know who is who.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well that's me home, J&B seem pleased to see me, off to bed for some zzzzZZZZZ's now!


Glad you arrived home safely   xx

And J&B are happy you're home


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

So glad you all had a lovely time! I have so much work I couldn't come  X


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> I am soooo jealous of you all...
> Sounds - and looks - like you all have a fab time.
> But please add some names to the photos, I would love to know who is who.


I'm blonde and I wear a green sweater. I have my nose in my glass on on one of the pics ;-)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well that's me home, J&B seem pleased to see me, off to bed for some zzzzZZZZZ's now!


Awww glad you got home safe and sound and in one piece Hun! hope the shunting in the night didn't disturb you too much!:Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

So glad you all had a lovely time, the photos are ace! I'm so sorry I missed out, I had a lousy weekend to be honest. Would have been amazing to meet you all. But perhaps The Supreme...!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Where's @Joy84 
I'm certain she was sneaking around with a camera too!!!!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I must admit I love the pictures. Most of the time, I had no idea they were being taken. I showed it to a lot of my friends and they agree we are not crazy cat ladies - although I think they were just being nice

I was too tired on Saturday to post properly but I wanted to say thank you to everyone. I feel everyone contributed to make this event happen and the unique touches (the balloons, prezies, name tags and gingerbread cats) were so thoughtful


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey guys,

So sorry I didn't make it and was missing in action! Work life got into the way of a lot the last few weeks. 

Sorry @Ragdollsfriend for not letting you know. :X

Marc


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Medran said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So sorry I didn't make it and was missing in action! Work life got into the way of a lot the last few weeks.
> 
> ...


Well I was hoping for at least 1 guy but hopefully we'll see you at the next one


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

ALR said:


> Well I was hoping for at least 1 guy but hopefully we'll see you at the next one


Haha! 

I'll make sure to be there next time.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> They're not great pics sorry - it was difficult when certain people (naming no names OR) don't want their pic taken!!!! I'll get you one day!
> 
> View attachment 233709
> View attachment 233711
> ...


OMG Woman! You are soo BANNED from taking pictures <or at least posting them online!> next time!! 


Lunabuma said:


> Ooh and the free profiteroles desert! :Happy


One of many highlights of the day! Ashamed to admit I had my own portion and then have eaten an extra one from the freebies!



huckybuck said:


> I'm so up for a Cat Chat Tenerife get together!!! I have a feeling a lot of wine would be consumed and the talk would become decidedly litter tray!!!


Meet up in Tenerife?! Count me in!!



daisysmama said:


> Out of interest, who is going to the Supreme?


ME, ME, ME!!



Shoshannah said:


> Looks like a grand day! Hope everyone enjoyed themselves!
> 
> I'll be going to the Supreme again this year - maybe I shall succeed in laying low again! :Bag


Don't you dare!!



huckybuck said:


> I would definitely join you northern lot for a get together - happy to fly up so Glasgow or Edinburgh is fine by me!


Always happy to go to Scotland 

Just caught up with 10 pages of new posts since I last looked, will have a look at pics I've taken and try to post some @huckybuck


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Have to say the pics aren't very good as I've taken my old camera and it was quite dark in the tent and very bright outside but here they are


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Joy84 They're still lovely photos! Not sure about the one of HB though! Lol! That's my kind of photography! Ha ha! xxx:Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

And 4 more


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> I am soooo jealous of you all...
> Sounds - and looks - like you all have a fab time.
> But please add some names to the photos, I would love to know who is who.


Jiskefet in this pic starting from bottom left we've got:
@Britt , @lymorelynn , @Jellypi3 , @Azriel391 , @clairescats <you can only see a bit of her red hair, but she is there >, @kerryelizabeth134, @alixtaylor , @Ragdollsfriend <again, barely visible there>, @oliviarussian, @Lunabuma , @GingerJasper , @ALR.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Here we have:
@huckybuck , @KCTT, @JaimeandBree and @Erenya


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is lovely to see some faces to go with the names and stories....


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

This is @sarahecp and @Jellypi3


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

You know what this reminds me of?

A song by Melanie, from the flower power era....

Beautiful people...
_
And I'd gather everyone together for a day
And when we gather'd
I'll pass buttons out that say
Beautiful people
Then you'd never have to be alone
'Cause there'll always be someone
With the same button on as you
Include him in everything you do._

Because that is what you all are....
beautiful people


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Thank you so much. It is lovely to see some faces to go with the names and stories....


You're welcome 
I'm on few of the pics taken by HB ... unfortunately


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Great photos @Joy84  



Jiskefet said:


> You know what this reminds me of?
> 
> A song by Melanie, from the flower power era....
> 
> ...


That's lovely @Jiskefet


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

That song has been playing through my head ever since I saw the first photos of the get together 

The entire event has the atmosphere of that song, the happiness, togetherness, very much like a hippie festival. With one exception: it is cats instead of flowers...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

_Catnip_ instead of _marihuana_


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> Jiskefet in this pic starting from bottom left we've got:
> @Britt , @lymorelynn , @Jellypi3 , @Azriel391 , @clairescats <you can only see a bit of her red hair, but she is there >, @kerryelizabeth134, @alixtaylor , @Ragdollsfriend <again, barely visible there>, @oliviarussian, @Lunabuma , @GingerJasper , @ALR.
> View attachment 234621


Thank you for reminding me that I need to do something about my hair before the next PF Get Together 
@Joy84 OR is gonna kill you for posting a pic of her .... Start running!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> You know what this reminds me of?
> 
> A song by Melanie, from the flower power era....
> 
> ...


Sums it up really well @Jiskefet, hoping to see you soon tooxx
Great pics @Joy84


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Apologies for thread resurrection. I've been manically busy so am very behind in lots of things. I have the CG parcel all parceled up in my living room. does anyone have her address?


----------

